# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  The Vortex Of Warped Reality

## EVIL JOE

Hello. I am EVIL JOE. I joined here about a month ago. I have a real dream journal but I thought it would help my dream recal to post my dreams on here.

Dreams will be in black text. Side notes will be in blue text. And lucid dreams will be in red text.

Feel free to post.

*6-17-06 - The Invasion*

I was in a car on the highway surrounded by fields. Lightning started striking. I looked up and saw a UFO.

Then I was at my house (Not my actual house, but in the dream I owned it.) and went into the garage. My friend was sitting on a recliner in the garage watching a TV that wasn't on. He was also wearing a chicken suit. I put on my chicken suit (We only talk to eachother while both of us are wearing our suits.) and sat in the recliner next to him. Then I told him about the UFO. I knew there was going to be an invasion the next day.

I heard the thunder and left the garage. I went outside and saw lightning everywhere. It wasn't raining. I was sure that the lightning was from the aliens. There was an objext on my lawn that attracted my attention but I don't know what exactly it was.

The next day I was sitting with the chicken guy and I said, "Maybe we should turn on the news." So I went to the window sill and turned on a black radio. (I find this humorous because when I said we should turn on the news one would assume that I meant the TV but instead I went to the radio. I don't think the TV was ever on in that dream.) All the stations worked. So even though there was an invasion only hours away, the people working at the radio stations still went to work that day. I was confused on why they would go to work that day. Part of me thought that they thought there wouldn't be an invasion.

After that I went into the house and went on MSN.com. I clicked on something and it went to a page with a map of the United States. It looked like a weather map kind of. The south western tip of Texas was shaded in to show what parts of the US have been invaded.

I clicked on something else and a window popped up. It looked like something that would show the weather forecast for the upcoming week but it was actually obituaries of the shaded part of Texas. Most of the deceased people's cause of death was "race". (I am assuming they put race because they didn't have anything that said, "Aliens".) There were some that were killed by "sports". One said, "Old age" and another said, "Crackhead". After that I went to another forum that I go to and am an admin of. There I posted that the world was ending.

Then I went to sit with my chicken friend, waiting for the end of the world to come knowing that there was nothing I could do about it and even if I did, there wasn't enough time to plot any ideas.

Then I woke up. I was laying in my bed with my eyes open. My radio was on playing music. Even though I was out of the dream I still believed that the world was ending. I layed in my bed deciding if I should do something or if I should just sleep in for the last day of my life. Then I snapped out of it and realized that it was all a dream.


*7-15-06 - The Rebellion*

It was in medieval times. In a giant room. (My view was third person.) The king's throne was at the top of some stairs. A lot of stairs actually. There was some conspiracy against the king and people were trying to kill him.

Scene cuts to outside the castle. Some chick was walking around and she picked up a shield. Then she left the town and went to the countryside.

Scene cuts to the countryside. The chick is walking and doesn't have the shield now. Some guy and the king come from the city. It is now in first person and I am the chick. The guy shoots a gun at me and misses. (Actually it might have hit me. I'm not totally sure though. If it did hit me, I didn't feel any pain from it.) I am now aware of his presence. The king walks around the area. I think that the guy with the gun believes that I am part of the rebellion group that tried to kill the king. So he tests me by shooting at me. I dodge the bullets while slowly getting closer to the guy. He almost shot the king one of those times on accident and made an "Oh shit!" face. I eventually got up to him and I guess he accepted me as a trustworthy citizen. Then me, him, and the king go back to the castle.


*7-20-06 - The Hike*

I was out in the forest with a guy and a girl. We were walking on a dirt road. It was day time in summer and it looked like it was in Montana or something. Pine trees were everywhere. I think the people that were with me were people from this forum. We were all talking about our dreams that we have had. I think at one point one of us almost got hit by an old pickup truck going by.

We got to a big rock hill thing. We wanted to get to the top of the hill. I then realized it was a dream and said, "This is a dream so I am a professional rock-climber." Then I found holes in the rock and started to climb up it with ease. I got to the top and then lost lucidity. (I was only lucid for about five seconds. I was barely lucid at all.) So then we were at the top and we went into the pine tree forest up there.

Scene cuts to a lake. Me and one of the other people were on a giant dock/bridge that connected to the other side of the lake. The other person was sitting on some floating thing near the dock. We were concerned with the bolts holding the dock together and were contimplating if we should go to the other side or not. Then I woke up.

Edit: I do not consider this a lucid dream. I think that I just had the feeling that I was dreaming but didn't actually know I was dreaming. If I were lucid, climbing up a rock probably wouldn't be the first thing I would do. I'd probably take it in for a few seconds. Looking back on it now, I don't believe I actually became lucid.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*7-25-06 - The Extinction*

Me and my brother were in a movie theater in a mall and we just watched Jurassic Park IV. Most people have left the theater.

------------------------------------------
|()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()-------|
|()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()-------|
|()()()()()()()SEATS()()()()()()-------|
|()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()-------|
|---------| |()()()()()()()()()()()-------|<---Movie Screen
|---------| |()()()()()()()()()()()-------|
|---ME---| |-----------------------------|
|---------| |------BOTTOM-------------|
|---------| |--------PART---------------|
|_-----______________________
   EXIT
    TO
   MALL


Dinosaurs started appearing on the bottom part. They got to where we are and surround us. We jump over the railing infront of us onto a wooden board. A couple T-Rexes jumped over the railing and missed the board. One of them got on it and I climbed back through the railing and kicked it over the edge.

Then we went to look for help in the mall. No one believed that there were dinosaurs in the theater. We got a mall security gueard to come. She was an overweight black woman in a white security guard uniform. We took her to the theater and told her to look down.

There were less dinosaurs there now and they were all standing still. She didn&#39;t think they were real dinosaurs and she climbed down the railing. We told her not to. Then a T-Rex ate her.

There was a man in an orange shirt sitting in the theater seats. He found all of this funny and started laughing. 

We went into the mall again to find help. We found a police officer. He came with us into the theater. He didn&#39;t believe they were real either.

Whenever one would move its eyes of move a little I would say, "Look&#33; He moved&#33;" but the officer never saw it move. Then a T-Rex turned its head to look at us and the cop called for backup. 

There were sirens going off from outside the mall and a bunch of SWAT guys came in.

----------


## EVIL JOE

This morning I had some kind of weird dream thing. It wasn&#39;t very vivid so I won&#39;t title it.

It was kind of like a video game. There were deformed leper guys in one room with some water and stuff and there was another room with some other dudes. So they were all attacking me and some people I was with so I picked up a candle as a weapon and tried to catch them on fire. It didn&#39;t work very well and I had to keep relighting the candle. Then I picked up some pointy, metallic, mini shrine thing. And while I was holding it I had the "option" of using it to heal myself by pressing the right trigger button on the game remote thing I was holding. So I had a lit candle in one hand and a sharp thing in the other hand. I kept stabbing the guys and trying to set them on fire while healing myself. I think I won. Maybe. Eh, whatever. I&#39;m going to bed now.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-1-06 - The Ice Caves*

I had a dream where I was in some ice caverns. Me and my family were there. We were in an abandoned pirate ship inside the ice caves and we were hiding from the other things outside the pirate ship. It was a whole colony of them living in the ice. I don&#39;t know what they were and didn&#39;t actually get a good look at them. We all wore masks so the other things would think that we are one of them. My mom put a mask on me. It was made out of paper and I didn&#39;t see what the front side was.

Then some other stuff happened and we were now at some drinking fountains outside the pirate ship. One of the other things came up to me and said, "Nice mask." so I looked at the mirror above the sink. The mask was just a picture of my face with holes cut out through the eyes. So I guess the other things thought I was one of them, but wearing a human mask or something. So the things didn&#39;t notice that any of us were human. Then some other stuff might have happened.

*8-1-06 - The Penguins*

So after that dream I went into another dream. I was on top of a glacier and there was water at the bottom. It was a video game. I needed to save a bunch of penguins or something like that. So I think I passed the first level. Then some other stuff happened and I was now on the last level.

For the last level I had to stop some purple guy from singing. There was a small cave in the ice below me that didn&#39;t go in very far and it had a flat ice balcony sticking out. The purple singing guy was on the balcony thing and there were like fifty penguins in the cave. So I climbed down to one part with more purple guys and I went over to a deeper cave and there were purple blob type things. They didn&#39;t say anything.

So I went over to the purple guys and read something that was carved into the rock. It said something like, "That guy singing is [his name]. He sings like that once in a while and the only way to get him to stop is to..." and I don&#39;t remember the rest. (As I was reading it I kind of felt like I was writing it. Like whatever I wanted it to say it would say.) So then I think I might have talked to the purple blobs in the deep cave. Then some other stuff happened.

Then the cave where the purple guy was blew up, sending him flying and killing the penguins. I think that means that I lost the game. Then I think my brother appeared and I think he said something about losing the game.

----------


## EVIL JOE

Last night I took 200mg of B6 and had a few different dreams.

*8-4-06 - The Trains*

I was on some train track. I somehow got into a small train. Then I got into a bigger train and there was a party inside the train. It didn&#39;t look like the inside of a train. It looked like a house. (The part of this dream with the trains felt reoccurring or deja vu-like. I&#39;m not quite sure if I had a dream like this before or not.)

*8-4-06 - The Hill*

Me and my friend went to the bottom of a hill. We saw my friend&#39;s othe friend there. He said that there was a town on the other side of the hill. Me and my friend went to the top and saw a small town. Then my friend&#39;s friend came and I can&#39;t remember the rest.

*8-4-06 - The Tomb*

I have recently been addicted to the game, Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, and I am usually not addicted by games easily. (My friend that climbed the hill in the previous dream is the one that owns that game. So whenever I go to his house I want to play it. Seeing him probably made me want to play it which led me to this dream.)

So I was in the wilderness and found some ruins. I told some other people about it. After that I was in a tomb-type-place in the ruins. I saw my friend, Patrick, near a door. He said that when everything is over the door will open. There were also a bunch of other people running around inside. Also there was some secret closet in a pillar or something.

As I looked around more I saw a clock in the tomb. It was counting down. That is why everyone was moving around so much. They want to do whatever they&#39;re doing before the timer runs down. So what are they doing? I went to check it out.

I found that these people were moving chests of gold from this part of the tomb to a lower level. So I decided to help. I saw my friend, Larry, trying to carry a chest. I got the other side and we moved it down to the other part of the tomb which was lit up by torches on the walls. We put the chest down next to the other chests and headed for the entrance. Larry started to climb over the door part and I looked and saw that there was a small square opening above the door and he was trying to get inside it. (I had dream deja vu again and felt like I have been here before. I remembered that when I was here before, I got up to where he was trying to get but I used an easier way to get up there.) So I went through the door and looked up. There was the part where he was getting to.

I climbed up there and by the time I got up he already took most of the stuff that was there. There was still some gold coins left in a pile. Also there was some marijuana. I took a handfull and smelled it. It smelled like nothing. That didn&#39;t seem right. I told Larry that it doesn&#39;t smell like weed and he said that it smelled very much like weed. I took a vertical bag thing of weed and stuffed it in my pants. In the dream it felt like it was actualy there in my pants. (In fact, when I woke up I still thought it was there for a second.)

I then got down and saw that all the gold has been moved and the timer has run down. I remembered my friend, Patrick, and went over to where he was before. The door he was at had been opened now and I went in. He was inside and it looked like there were a bunch of old paper stuff around. He told me to look at one thing. I picked it up. It was in a small plastic bag. There was some writing on it and I read the writing but I can&#39;t remember what it said. I don&#39;t think it had any importance. In the middle was a drawing of a bald guy with an ear on his forehead. That seemed a little strange. And then I think I woke up.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-5-06 - The Semi*

I dreampt that I was at my friend&#39;s house. (The one that I climbed the hill with.) He opened up a cuboard and there was a chunk of raw fish meat inside. It seems that he was going to a fishing tournament. Him, his family, and his friends were all going. Each one was taking a semi truck to wherever we were going. I was left with the important job of transporting that small chunk of fish meat. So then I was in a semi driving down the road. Part of me was thinking that I didn&#39;t have my driver&#39;s licence. The other part had a small suspicion that none of this was real. So I kept driving and realized that there was no stick shift. I got to a point where I was lost. I talked on the CB radio saying that I was lost and other semis appeared showing me where to go.

----------


## EVIL JOE

I was camping for the past five or six days and I only remembered my dreams on the last night.

Dream 1 - The Beach:
I went over a sand dune and found myself at an ocean beach. The thought in my head was, "Why haven&#39;t I seen any starfish while I was here?" Then I went down the hill and looked in some tidal pools. Sure enough there were a lot of starfish.

(I was camping at a lake and the beach sand looked very similar to ocean sand. Also I am going to the coast in about a week so I&#39;m sure that had a huge factor on the dream.)

Dream 2 - Eh?:
I don&#39;t remember many details from this dream. I might have been a chick. There were some yellow sticky pads and some vent thing. The vent was flooded at one point. I think that&#39;s about all I can remember.

Dream 3 - The Hotel:
I got in a limo (Maybe not. I don&#39;t remember.) with my brother and a friend who was also camping with me. We got to a fancy hotel. Well it was kind of just a room. Also there was no door to the room. One of the walls was missing and we just walked in from the highway. Also this was at night time. Anyways, one of us picked up a remote and pressed a button. The middle bed retracted into the bed next to it. I though, "Hey, it might be fun to be under that bed." So I layed down where the bed was and told my friend to press the button. The bed came over me and I suddenly had this emense feeling of claustraphobia and being trapped. I was in total darkness and I saw images with a green tint flash before my eyes. It was quite creepy and I don&#39;t remember the images.

----------


## EVIL JOE

This morning I had a dream that I vaguely remember.

I was in some room. Then I took a bagel (or something) out of some bagel-holding thing and went into another room. There was a huge crowd and some orchestra on stage. I think at one point I went on stage. There was something about original flavoured Goldfish crackers. Then I went back into the first room. I was standing at the bagel thing and saw that there were cookies in it. There was a cop standing behind me. I looked in my pocket and saw that I had quite a few one dollar bills and some change. I took out some change and acted like I put it in the machine and then stole a cookie and went back into the orchestra room. The cop walked past and then I think I woke up.

I&#39;m planning on taking some B6 tonight so hopefully I&#39;ll have some vivid dreams.

----------


## EVIL JOE

8-16-06 - Back to School

Me and someone else were at school, outside. It was the junior high school I used to go to. We were near the busses and it was before school started. Someone I know named Andy came and said he was going to commit suicide. The other kid was cheering him on kind of. I asked him if he had wrote a suicide note and he said yes. I talked him out of it and we all went accross the highway (which was in the wrong place) to an Oriental resturant. I thought that I could make it back before school started.

We got there and sat down at a table. An Asian woman was there. There was tea on the table. Andy drank some. There were also menus hanging that say what the tea is supposed to do. I don&#39;t remember the rest.

8-16-06

I don&#39;t remember much from this one. All I remember is that my brother was trying to stab me with a needle and he eventually stabbed me in the arm.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-23-06 - Party*

Someone I knew from school was at my house. He was moving in next to our house. Then his house appeared. It was huge and there was a party inside. I went inside. I don&#39;t rememeber much after that but I know it went on for a while.

*8-23-06 - School*

I was getting registered at a new school. I had to use the bathroom and I got into a fight with someone and then someone else. I went back to where I my parents were and they were watching some video. I was called down to a classroom.

I went in there and saw that the guy that I fought with earlier was there and we were friends now. He wanted to show me the classroom. Pink Floyd was playing on the radio and my new friend said one of the fish was dead because it was upside down. The teascher of that room said that it does that sometimes but it isn&#39;t dead.

*8-27-06 - Lost*

I was stranded on a dessert island with other people. There were meercats and a giant skunk badger thing. We got to the second part of the island because the other part was flooding or something. We built houses. They looked like actual houses. We learned that "The Others" were just green tubey alien things that don&#39;t move. There was an elevator and I saw Charlie, Claire, and Michael from the show, Lost. Then I, along with a few other people, were in a helicopter going over a big black rock in the ocean. Someone, maybe a director, said that we were going to use it to film a scene. I might have jumped out of the helicopter onto the rock at that point.

*8-27-06 - I Can&#39;t Think of a Title. This One is Just Weird.*

It was in the 50&#39;s. I don&#39;t remember much from the beginning of the dream. I was at some place and a guy with slick hair and a letterman&#39;s jacket on left the place. I went outside to find him. It was night time. I could see him driving off. I tried to follow on foot.  I ended up on the beach. The sun had just come up and there were a lot of people just staring at the ocean.

Now I was back at the part where he was driving off. It was like a video game. I had failed the mission so I went back to redo it. I sort of went back in time. It&#39;s kind of like the movie Groundhog&#39;s Day. Whatever. Anyways, this time I got in a car to follow him. I don&#39;t remember where it was but sometime around this point I saw a video. It was the jock guy that I was following except that he was in drag and he was in a restuarant. I don&#39;t remember what he said in it. 

I got to the restuarant and sat a few tables away so he wouldn&#39;t notice me. He wasn&#39;t in drag now. Some guy came in and talked to him. Then I think I became the jock guy. I went to the beach. It was still night time. There were a lot of people there. They weren&#39;t on the sand though. They were on some boardwalk thing. I&#39;ll try to draw it.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
..................................................  ....................
.............@.....@.....@......@......@......@...........
.......|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||.......
.......|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||.......
.......---------------------------------------------.......
.......---------------------------------------------.......
..................................................  ....................
..................................................  ....................

~ = The ocean
. = Sand
@ = Tornado
| = Part where people were walking
- = Consession stands

I walked for a while and met up with one of the jock guy&#39;s (my) friends. He was a black kid probably around 14 years old. We were talking while walking and trying to stay away from the tornadoes. I don&#39;t remember what we were talking about. Then I felt a jolt through my body. I then somehow knew that I was going to die in seven minutes. I told my friend. Me and him seperated and I went to find the girl that I was in love with. I don&#39;t know who she is but I am guessing her and the jock guy were together. I was then on the beach running towards her. It was kind of like one of those slow motion scenes where two lovers are running toward eachother in slow motion in a field. I told her I was going to die soon. 

Then I was back on the boardwalk thing. It was different though. People were pushing eachother into the tornadoes. They were acting like it was a game. I tried my best not to get pushed. Then I saw Kenan and Kell near some shirts. Yeah, those guys from Nickelodian. I was afraid that they would push me into a tornado so I acted like I was a huge fan of theirs and then I left. I kept walking and it was past seven minutes by now. I now felt that I wasn&#39;t going to die. I also wondered about the friend of the jock that I was talking to earlier. I was wondering if he was still alive. He could have been pushed into one of the tornadoes.

I eventually got to the end of the boardwalk. I was now in a forest type area on a dirt road. My brother was in his car and he was going to give me a ride. But even though he was my brother he looked exactly like Hurley from the show Lost. He said, "This thing&#39;s like The Hulk." He was talking about his car. We slowly drove up the steap hill. Now it was in third person view. My brother and I got out of the car but it was still slowly going up the hill. He walked up a less steap hill and waited for his car to get to the top.




I think I know why I had those last two dreams. Before that I had watched The Stand. The first dream represented the group that was in Colorado. The ones that were trying to rebuild society even though 99% of the world was dead. In our case we were stuck on an island and needed to work together. I think that I was a leader of the group.

The part of my second dream that night where people were pushing eachother into the tornadoes represented the group that was in Las Vegas in The Stand. Those people didn&#39;t care about killing or commiting crimes. They didn&#39;t value human life.

And then in the end I got a ride home back to the real world.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-28-06 - Japan*

I took a trip to Japan. I didn&#39;t take a plane though. I took some little train thing. It was kind of like the cars from a roller coaster and they were in an airport. They went straight about fifty feet. Then you are in Japan. I wanted to be in the back row.

After I got to Japan I went to the ocean to swim. It was daytime and there were other people in the ocean. Then a large wave came and hit a bunch of people but missed me. The wave was only like ten feet tall. After that the waves were large but did not break. We were told to get out of the water. Then I might have taken the airport train back but I remember being in a submarine with some other people.

*8-28-06 - New House*

I moved into a house with someone I know. Maybe my friend Tish from TPC. In this dream I pretty much just explored the house. There were a few other people living there. It was a big house with a lot of rooms. There was a basement and a guy sleeping in the laundry room.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-29-06*

I was on a beach near the ocean. After a while of walking we got to a table with food on it. Cooked orca fin to be exact. That&#39;s about all I remember.



I am beginning to think that my dreamsign is beaches.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-30-06*

Me and my brother were in a thrift store in Ocean Shores. We were going to steal stuff. I picked out a crappy wallet to steal and he picked out some other crappy stuff. We brought it to the front desk and I ended up paying for it. Then we left.

----------


## EVIL JOE

I just remembered another dream I had.

*8-30-06*

I was in some warehouse talking to someone. Then a garter snake came out of a tube thing and I picked it up. It bit me on the finger but it was only a pinch. I could feel it very vividly. Then I think I told someone about it. The rest is hazy.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-31-06 - Mythbusters, Nazis, and A Cave*

My family and I were in a house, Everything was in boxes. I saw a mouse in one box. The people moving the boxes was Adam and Jamie from Mythbusters.

They went to a dessert-type-place with red rock cliffs. They were spying on a cave in the cliff wass. A green Jeep came out and drove away. They wanted to get into the cave and break into a Nazi camp.

They went back to the house from earlier. They were on the lawn and blew open a hole in the ground. It was a water-filled cave that went straight down. Jamie said something like, "Pure granite." after observing it.

*8-31-06 - The Big Ass Mountain*

My family, my grandfather, and I were walking on the shore of a giant lake. It was early. Like 5 AM. The shore was rocky. We stopped and looked at a giant mountain. It was the biggest mountain I have ever seen. The top was so high that it seemed to disappear into the sky. Someone said we should climb it. Everyone else aggreed except me. I thought they were crazy. I said that I was going to wait in the car. They started swimming accross the giant lake to the giant mountain. I changed my mind and went with them.

After that we were in a cabin. I think it was on the mountain somewhere. Some other stuff happened at this point but I don&#39;t remember much of it.

----------


## odds

Cool lucid-5-seconds you had there up at the top&#33; Must&#39;ve felt great to conquer that cliff, rock after rock, like popping M&Ms in your mouth. Which methods of lucid dreaming are you experimenting with?

Keep us updated&#33;

----------


## EVIL JOE

Well with that one, it just happened randomly one night. But right now I am trying WBTB and DILD. I just woke up and I had a small dream so I will post that now.

*9-1-06*

There was a pirate guy. Also my friend Tish was there. I don&#39;t remember much from this but when I woke up I had the song War (What is it Good For?) stuck in my head.



That happens a lot. I wake up and I have a song (that I haven&#39;t heard in a while) stuck in my head. Yesterday it was a song by Boston.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*9-1-06 - Camping*

I was at the lake that I camp at every year. It was a little different. People didn&#39;t use tents. They used trailors that were parked on docks. The docks went out into the lake about 200 feet. They were very zig-zaggy and they intersect each other a lot. It was the day that everyone was leaving.

I was then driving a van with other people from the lake in the back. I think I was dropping them off. We were near the Super 1 in my town.

----------


## ♥Mark

I have come to claim my frisbee.

----------


## EVIL JOE

> I have come to claim my frisbee.
> [/b]



Just print this out and throw it at someone:



*9-2-06*

I tried to WILD tonight but I accidentally fell asleep.

I remember going into some diner. Then I went into a small store. There was a guy there. He melted someone into a lump of plastic with the arm sticking out and put it on the shelves of the store to sell. Then he tried to melt me and we were on some wooden rickety bridge over a pool of lava but we were still in the store. The next thing I remember is him running away outside.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*9-3-06*

Me and a couple of friends were lowered from some room into a dark room. Then we found a way out. Then we were at the park near my house and were trying to escape. We got to a fence and tried to climb it but it had barbed wire at the top. I got stuck in it. Some vehicle drove by and shot what I assumed was tranquelizing darts at us. Then a different vehicle drove by and shot at us. I didn&#39;t feel any of them hit me but I did feel a little numb afterwards.

Then we were at some bleachers. I saw a big building off in the distance that isn&#39;t supposed to be there. There were also some guards there. Then a little girl came and said something like, "You poor thing. I bet you&#39;ve never been treated this badly in your life." Then I woke up.

----------


## EVIL JOE

9-9-02

I was in some kind of fancy lumber place. There were logs hanging on chains things and there were some people with me. I found an iPod underneath some logs hanging on chains.

----------


## EVIL JOE

NOTE: From now on I will label how much (if any) B6 I used for each dream. I will put the amount under the date and if I took no B6 then I will not label it.


*9-14-06
200mg B6*
Me and my friend were in a forest. There were three ways we could go. We already went on two of them and found a cave at the end of each one. We decided to go the way we haven&#39;t gone which was the one on the right. We got to a small pond that we had to cross. There was a small island in the middle. I jumped on it and then my friend jumped on it. He slipped and fell in. After he got back up we jumped back onto the path.

Eventually we got to a thrift store. The staff was a lady in her 50&#39;s and her son in his late 20&#39;s. After me and my friend came in, a lot of other people I know came in. I was going to buy some stuff and the chick&#39;s son couldn&#39;t handle everyone and he quit. I looked on the front of the door and saw that they were hiring. I asked the chick about getting a job. Then I woke up.

*9-15-06*

Me and my brother watched Star Trek (neither of us ever watch Star Trek) and I stopped it because I had to do homework. While we were watching it I kept thinking that the computer graphics were really good for being made in the 70&#39;s.

*9-16-06*

Me, My brother, and my mom drove to some souther place like Louisiana. We talked to the guy that owned the place and he told us about how there was a flood. There was a giant lake to the left of us and there were three houses in it being held up by beams that are attatched to the lake floor so the house is above the water. Also Adam and Kari from Mythbusters were there and she put ear plugs in Adam&#39;s ears. Then me, my brother and my mom went in the houses. We looked around in them and I got into the water. I remember a boat and I remember thinking that someone could easily live their entire life on a small boat like that and live off of fish (in reality it would be quite hard to do).

Then my brother and my mom came back (I don&#39;t remember them ever leaving) in the SUV but they were driving on the lake. They asked me if I wated a pretzel. I asked if it was one that they made. They said that it was and since I was hungry I said that I&#39;d have one.

Jamie came to pick up Kari and Adam (who still had ear plugs in). Jamie was talking to him but he couldn&#39;t hear him. Adam said, "Yeah, just keep staring at me." in a sarcastic way. Kari said, "I hypnotized him." and then there was some holographic chart thing that she showed Jamie.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*9-20-06*

I dreampt that it was September 20th and I was at the place that I go to camp every year. (In real life I camp there on the second week of August every year. The same people come back every year and they all grew up together. It is like our own little group. We are probably the only people that ever go there anually.) In the dream there was a different group of people there. I introduced myself and told them that I am with a different group. They were pretty cool people and they let me stay with them.

----------


## EVIL JOE

Last night I went to bed around 11:00 PM and I had my alarm clock wake me up at 4:00 AM. When the alarm clock woke me up I remembered the following dream. Also I had four pieces of a large Hershey milk chocolate bar and one piece from a large Hershey dark chocolate bar.

*9-21-06*

My family and one of my friends were in the family SUV. We were looking for a parking spot in some neighborhood. I think the car flew at one point. We finally found a place to park. We got out and I took my stuff out of the back and realized that I forgot to bring my megaphone (I don&#39;t have a megaphone). So then I was wondering where I left my walking stick that I had from before. I thought that maybe I left it on the beach. It then occured to me that I was at the lake that I camp at every year (the same place from the last dream). Me and my friend went on the beach to look for something to use as a football. We saw that there was a huge thing for saving animals or something. That&#39;s probably why we were there. So I finally found something to use as a football; two dead turtles. I was about to tie them together and then I saw that there was some text printed on one of their shells. It said that the turtle was government property. I told my friend what it said. Then I woke up and wrote it in my dream journal. Then I really woke up and wrote it in my dream journal.


That was the first time I&#39;ve ever had a false awakening (that I can remember). It wasn&#39;t very vivid since I wasn&#39;t lucid but I can vaguely remember writing it in my dream journal. So after I wrote that down it was still about 4:00 AM so I took some B6 and went back to bed. I woke up at 7:00 AM and remembered a dream.
*
9-21-06
200mg B6*
I was at my house which was a farm in this dream. I decided to take a goat for a walk and my dog that I have in real life followed me. We walked down a hill and eventually got to a grocery store. We were inside and I saw a 12-pack of soda and on the name had the word "ferment". It had the Pepsi logo and the Sprite logo on it. I think the soda was a mix of Pepsi and Sprite. Then a friend of mine (I don&#39;t know who exactly) came by with some painted hard-boiled eggs. He was talking to me and the goat bit off a chunk of one of the eggs. My friend didn&#39;t notice so I froze the egg with cabon dioxide and I guess he didn&#39;t notice.


The first dream was more vivid than the second one.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*9-24-06
200mg B6*
Let&#39;s see if I can remember this one. I was in the country with some people in a car. I think we got to a small town. Then what happened? Hmmm. I can&#39;t remember.

*9-24-06
200mg B6*
I was with my mom on a boat and there were other people there. My brother might have been there too. We took a boat ride around the lake. We stopped the boat and some chick went swimming. She was complaining about the seaweed. I jumped in and felt it too. The seaweed was about two or three feet under water so it was hard to swim. We got to an island. I wanted to sea what was under the water but there was too much of a glare. My mom handed me those sun glasses that reduce glare. It didn&#39;t help at all. Then I looked again and it worked. Most of the lake floor was filled with some white spikey seaweed stuff but there were patches of plants too. There was a patch of mushrooms and I saw some daisies. I thought it was interesting that there were land plants growing underwater.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*9-28-06
200mg B6*
Me, my mom, her friend, and maybe her friend&#39;s daughter were in Area 51. Something happened and army vehicles were in the halls. It was like some lockdown. Everyone in the building was stuck inside. The outside world was quarentined or something.

Everyone gathered in a big room. It had a stage and for some reason the band System of a Down was playing on stage. I thought that I was with the band and I ran clockwise around the room. Other people did too and some of them were in bear costumes.

I went on the stage behind the band and there was a little boy that followed me. The boy said something about a hole and I covered it with a mat. I looked up and saw that snow was falling. That meant that a skylight must have been open and since we weren&#39;t dead the outside world must have been fine.

We waited until most of the people left then the band finished their last song. They then ran around the room in a clockwise circle and I ran too. It looked choreographed (did I spell that right?). Then I waited in the hall for my mom and her friend. I told her friend about the skylight.

Then the dream changed. I was in some neighborhood on a warm summer day. My friend was with me and we were walking around. I was thinking about lucid dreaming. I noticed some people playing basketball and I thought, "What if I finally had a lucid dream and somehow gave my real body telekinetic powers? Then I would want to play basketball because I could use my powers to cheat." Then my friend asked me if I wanted to play basketball. I said yes and then realized that I didn&#39;t actually want to play. Then he said, "Do you want to play with _me_?" and I woke up.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*9-30-06*

Me and my dad were at an old guy&#39;s house. He was giving away everything in his backyard. He had at least a square mile of land in his backyard and it was full of stuff. After getting what we wanted we talked to the old guy. Now my mom was with us. The guy said his wife recently died and we could look through her room for stuff we wanted. We went upstairs and I woke up.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*10-01-06
200mg B6*
The world was going to end in four days. Every human on Earth was going to die at the same time. Eventually the day came and me, my mom, and my brother were going to commit suicide. My dad was going to do it after us to make sure nothing went wrong. The way we committed suicide was putting our heads in really hot, melted cheese. I then stuck my head in the cheese and everything went black.

I then woke up later. My family was dead and I was covered in cheese. I went to the bathtub to wash my face. In the tub I saw that there was a post that someone made on the eBaum&#39;s World forum about what was happening and how they didn&#39;t believe everyone was going to die. I washed up and then went to a building with living people in it. Nobody died except the people that killed themselves. It felt a lot like Y2k.

----------


## EVIL JOE

My dream recall sucks lately. Probably because of school. Now I usually only remember my dreams if I take B6 and sometimes I&#39;m to tired from waking up early that I don&#39;t even want to write my dreams down.

*10-05-06
200mg B6*
Me and my brother were at the front row of a movie theatre. We just watched the latest Kevin Smith movie. We were leaving and I reminded him that there&#39;s always something at the end of the credits on Kevin Smith movies so we sat back down. After the credits went by there was a commercial for Kevin Smith&#39;s next movie. It was animated and the star was a robot dinosaur donkey played by Mike Meyer.



This is the second dream that I have had that starts off where me and my brother are in a movie theatre and have just watched a movie that hasn&#39;t come out yet. The other one was after we watched Jurassic Park 4. The two theatres were different though.

----------


## EVIL JOE

I remembered my dream from this morning without taking any B6. Although, I did eat a lot of brownies throughout the day and the chocolate might have improved the dream&#39;s vividness.

*10-7-06*

I was with my mom, my brother, my mom&#39;s friend, and my mom&#39;s friend&#39;s two daughters. We were in a city that&#39;s about an hour away from where I live. My mom&#39;s friend and her daughters live there though. We were there because a building was overheating and we were going to save it. The inside of the building was warming up really fast I guess.

We hopped in my mom&#39;s friend&#39;s van and drove to the place. It looked fine for now so we went into a thrift store while we waited for something to happen. Me, my brother, and my mom&#39;s friend&#39;s two daughters went looking around the thrift store.

We saw beds and other junk. We got to one room with two air hockey tables. One was old and made of wood. The paint was coming off. It kind of seemed like a pool table but it wasn&#39;t. It was missing pieces and it had bowling pins instead of the paddle things used to hit the puck. I looked at the price tag and it was only &#036;1.99 or &#036;2.99. I thought that was cheap even if it was a piece of crap. The other air hockey table was in great condition.

My mom&#39;s friend&#39;s oldest daughter was drinking some coffee in a styrophome cup. She gavit to me and it turned into a burrito. I at some and then gave it back.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*10-12-06
200mg B6*
There was some kind of war going on in my treehouse. There was on guy against me and two other people. One of them had a screen name which I don&#39;t remember. I guess it was like some online internet game. I then left to go get help.

I was then on a beach with someone. I asked if he would help. I found a seashell in the sand. The guy said it was a freshwater something and I poored the water out of it because he told me to. There were other smaller shells and a lot of other things in it that fell out. Then the guy in the treehouse came onto the beach and stole a big bucket from the other guy on the beach. Then we looked through the shells that fell out of the shell and there were some plastic toys there too.

Then I was in some office building and there was some sweet food shaped like eggs. There was a line to get them. I think my mom was there too. At the end I got into a roofless car with my family and my brother was in the passenger seat eating those egg things.

----------


## EVIL JOE

100th post.   ::content::  

*10-14-06*

Me, my friend, and my brother were in a small house watching cartoons. I made some nachos mixed with soda which I had to remake two more times. There was someone at the window.

I asked some guy with a Russian accent for some money and he mooned me.

*10-14-06*

I&#39;m not sure if this is part of the same dream but my dad wanted me to back the car up and drive it out of the driveway. I did so without hitting anything.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*10-20-06*

I was at a concert with some friends. It was outdoors. The band played recent rock songs along with Rock &#39;N Roll Ain&#39;t Noise Pollution by ACDC.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*10-21-06*

I woke up and went on the computer. Then my mom and brother were sitting next to me. My mom told me that my brother was dead. He died yesterday at school and got hit by a car. I looked at my brother. He was wearing a festive St. Patrick&#39;s Day outfit. I said, "You died in _that_?" He said he couldn&#39;t change his clothes. We then were in the kitchen. He was now wearing a different shirt but I didn&#39;t notice it. I was a little skeptical about is death and e ran through the kitchen wall where the oven is. As he did, a TV on the wall turned on to static and then turned off. Now he was at the entrance of the kitchen. I said, "So you _can_ change your clothes." He said, "I guess so."

----------


## Sugarglider11

I&#39;m sure you&#39;ll have some lucid dreams on here soon just belive you can.

----------


## EVIL JOE

Thanks sugar.

*10-29-06*

I was in the back of a car and we were driving through some grassy hills. We passed about four firehouses all next to each other. I remember thinking that I wanted to be a fireman (I don&#39;t really though).

Two cops who might have been Moulder and Sculley were in an apartment complex following a woman. The woman had a creepy, blank look on her face and ignored the cops. She went into her apartment. The cops found an eyeball at the bottom of the stairs.

Then I was in the apartment in first-person view. I didn&#39;t see the woman and for some reason I expected to see the kid from The Omen. I took the eye and tried to put it in my left eye socket by pushing it through the back of my head. I pushed too hard and my finger made a hole in the back of the eye. I put it in my eye socket and couldn&#39;t see very well through it. It was kind of blurry and I had limited vision through it because I put a hole through it. This is the first time I remember experiencing opening and closing different eyes in a dream.

*10-30-06
200mg B6*
Something about a map. Lines moving from different parts of the map.

Then I&#39;m in my living room. My dad tells me I should cut my hair. Then he says I should shave my arms. He said he shaved his arms because he was running for state legislature.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*11-11-06*

There were a bunch of people walking in a line. There were dark clouds in the air and there were grassy plains as far as the eye can see. We were in a country called Warhill I think. Eventually we got to a nice looking tropical beach. Sun from the show LOST was there and someone called her ugly. Then I went off somewhere into a parallel dimension or something.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*11-19-06
200mg B6*
I don&#39;t remember all the details of this dream. I do remember that I did reality checks a few times but never becam lucid. I think I&#39;m getting closer to finally having a lucid dream.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*11-22-06
*
I was at my house, though it didn&#39;t look like my house. There was a cute woman with black hair that looked like she was in her 20&#39;s. At some point me and her were alone. We started kissing and then we made love. It felt great. We kept going for a while and then I wondered why it&#39;s taking so long. Eventually my mother caught us. Then she gave me a talk about safe sex. This dream was great and it left me feeling good all day.

*11-22-06
*
I was in a big city. It was kind of like Vegas. It was night and I passed by a giant waterslide. It looked very expensive. It was made of glass and it was a spiral slide that ended with a lit pool at the bottom. There was a thunderstorm and something in my gut told me that the slide was going to get struck by lightning. Me and maybe some other people were telling people on the slide to get off. People kept sliding though. Eventually I found some kind of control box and I turned the slide off or something.



Both of these dreams were very vivid.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*11-23-06
200mg B6*
I barely remember anything. There was something about a store that sells ties.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey... that eyeball dream was pretty strange. Funny how we do the strangest things in dreams yet it we fail to realize we&#39;re dreaming.   ::?:  

I may have to attempt switching eyeballs in a lucid dream if I remember to. That&#39;s some freaky stuff.   ::content::

----------


## EVIL JOE

Thanks for reading. That eyeball thing was definitely one of the weirdest experiences I&#39;ve felt in a dream.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*11-24-06*

Something about being at a friend&#39;s house. It was up in the mountains. His parents were there, but he wasn&#39;t. I was just looking through the house and passed by a five dollar bill a few times and decided not to pick it up. Then there was stuff about climbing a giant rock wall. Then on the other side of one of the rock walls my friend "M" was doing something. A part of the rock wall came out and he was doing some kind of exercise. I think this had to do with the fact that he&#39;s joining the Navy or something in real life. Then I was walking around a road and was looking for a good spot to go up the mountain some more.

*Past Dreams*
These are bits and pieces of dreams I remember I had before starting my dream journal:

1. There was a lake and a beach. There might have been someone on the beach. It was slightly dark out. I think it was the area that I camp at once every year. There was a building on the beach. It was like a small little office building with some computers and such. Then I remember me and maybe my family walking on a path on the side of a cliff at day time.

2. I was in a grocery store. That&#39;s when I heard about the alien invasion. I had to get back to my house. I did eventually, and I hid in some kind of basement that isn&#39;t part of my house in real life. My family was down there too and maybe some other people. I went outside to the end of my driveway and a spaceship hovered right above me before I woke up.

3. This is one of the most vivid dreams I&#39;ve ever had. When I had the dream I was at my friend "J"&#39;s house. The change of the location may have been what triggered it. Anyways, I was at some docks. It was foggy out and I think some people were with me. I decided to jump into the water. It was very deep. I could breathe. It was amazing. I got to the bottom and watched the fish swim by. Then something about a bait shop up on the docks. Then I fought some robot girl underwater.

4. This was also at my friend "J"&#39;s house. I was in a wooded area near a lot of old houses. Rednecks were chasing me with shotguns. I went through some of the houses a couple of times. I found out that the area I was in was surrounded by a gate. I felt trapped. Eventually I found a bend in the bars and got away when no rednecks were looking. I saw a lake near where I was and there was a very long dock. I walked and eventually found a bunch of naked chicks. I then saw one of my mom&#39;s friends naked. She is quite unattractive. Then I stuck my whole arm up her... CAUTION&#33; OFFENSIVE LANGUAGE AHEAD&#33; ...vagina. It was very unpleasant. But you know as well as I do that we can&#39;t control our unlucid dream selves.

That&#39;s all I remember right now. If I think up anymore, I&#39;ll post &#39;em.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*11-26-06
600mg B6

Resident Evil 3*
Me and a few other people, one of them being the chick from Resident Evil, were on a big frozen lake surrounded by mountains. We were on the lake because there were zombies in the forest. I was wondering why the zombies didn&#39;t just attack us on the lake. The lake was slowly melting and we had to go live in the forest. We found other people. It was a community of people living in the forest trying to stay away from the zombies. They let us live with them. At one point there might have been some monk guys passing through. Throughout the whole dream I never once saw an actual zombie.

*Lunch*
The dream started off with me and my friend, "J", going to school. We decided to stop by a gas station and get some food although we were already running late. We went inside the little store thing and I saw my mom there. Then we talked to her. I think we got to school without being late.

Then, later, it was lunch time. Me, my friend, "D", and his girlfriend decided to find someplace to eat. We were walking and we crossed the highway. Then we were in a frozen wasteland. We eventually got to a small shack. Before we went in, I was wondering how brownies were made. We went inside and there were a bunch of upside down cows with stuff hooked up to their udders. They were making brownies by injecting chocolate into their udders. We decided not to eat there and left. More time passed by and we were at the highway. We went back to school and weren&#39;t late.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*11-27-06

CNN*
Something about looking through CNN. One of the things I saw was a video of a big plane twirling in the air.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*12-1-06

Tired*
I was on the computer. It was dark. My brother wanted on. I think I was on my forums. I just kind of spaced out and almost fell asleep in the computer chair. I guess when you almost fall asleep while you&#39;re asleep you should probably get more of it.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*12-2-06

Flying*
I think I drove up to some movie studio place in a nice, red, roofless car with some blonde woman. I was then out of the car and I realized I was dreaming. It was another low level of lucidity, but not as low as that dream where I climbed the rock. I couldn&#39;t control my dream self very much but I knew that I was dreaming and I think I even talked a little in the dream about how I was lucid. I then tried to fly. I flew slowly up to a metal thing hanging off one of the studio garage things. I think I flew around some more but I&#39;m not sure.

Notes: After I woke up from that dream I was too tired to write it in my dream journal. I fell asleep again and because of that, I forgot a lot of it. I am not going to count this one as my first real lucid either because I wasn&#39;t very lucid. But I do believe I&#39;m making progress. I am kind of confused on whether I was really lucid. I now know why noobs post "Was I Lucid?" threads. Hopefully I&#39;ll have more control next time.

*Untitled Dream*
I don&#39;t remember a lot from this one but I know it was pretty vivid. I was with my friend, "J", in some kind of school thing. There was a locker room. At some point him and I were leaving the place and we were outside. I realized that I was walking outside in socks. I forgot my shoes in the locker room. I went back. I then explored the building some more while trying to avoid my friend. It was kind of like a maze. I got to some stairs that lead down into a room that is partially filled with water and has coi (those big goldfish things) in it. The room was at a very weird angle.



Notes: I know that I had more than two dreams last night. They were are very vivid and they all lasted a long time. Some even felt like hours. But because I was lazy and didn&#39;t immediately write them down or even write some keywords to help me remember, I forgot most of them. It was probably because I stayed up until 4:00 AM last night and was really tired. But I now regret not writing them down. Maybe I sh-

Hold on a second. I just remembered another thing:

*Shocking Gum*
In real life, I have something that looks like a gum packet with a piece sticking out. When someone pulls on it, they get shocked. It doesn&#39;t work that good anymore. I remember that in one of my dreams from this morning I was doing something with the gum. I might have been shocking myself or someone else.


Notes continued: That was cool. I was thinking of ways I could wake myself up so I would write stuff down and I thought maybe using a squirt bottle or that shocking gum packet that I have and then I remembered something else from this morning. Maybe if I write down random words, I&#39;ll remember something else. pie bread plastic tree Canada sandwich radio shovel paint. Hmm. Nope. Nothing. Oh well. I&#39;ll take some B6 tonight and I&#39;ll probably go to bed earlier. And because of school my recall has gone down a lot, but durring Winter vacation in two or three weeks I plan on doing a lot of methods like WBTB and WILD.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*12-3-06
200mg B6

Cows*
Me and some other people were like special agents or something. We were doing something and eventually we went into a building. We went up some stairs and we looked at a corner of a wall. The corner was pointing outwards. It was kind of like this: 

Someone did something and the corner opened up. Inside of the corner were some guys attached to the wall and an entrance into somewhere. Cows started coming out of the entrance. We went outside and more cows kept coming. They started killing people. They killed everyone I was with. I ran to try to find somewhere to hide. I found a building with a big roof and the end parts of the roof were about three feet off the ground. I jumped onto it and ran up to the top of the roof. There was a glass rectangle thing sticking out. It looked like a phone booth. I opened it up and walked down the stairs into the building. There was a lot of junk in the building. I found that an old lady and a little girl owned the place. They asked me what I was doing in there and I told them about the cows. I asked where her TV was and she showed me an old looking one. I turned it on and tried to change the channel but pressed the wrong button and it went fuzzy. There were noises coming from the stairs that I came down. We looked up and saw a woman and her daughter coming down the stairs. They were trying to get away from the cows too. We went to the glass door of the building and looked outside. The building was protected by a small metal spikey fence. Beyond that was a sea of cows. I tried the TV again and got it to work. I changed to to the news.

It was now in third person view somewhere in the woods near a big crater thing. A news reporter woman was talking to Steve Irwin. Then she pushed him down into the crater thing. He rolled to the bottom and almost fell into the water. The water looked like it was extremely hot. Like a hot spring or something. A dolphin came up to him in the water and he talked to the dolphin about something. Then I was back in my body but I was at the crater instead of the building. There were many people there around the crater. I asked if this crater somehow protected us from the cows. No one answered so I assumed yes. I walked around and saw a dirt road with a red truck driving towards the crater.

Then I was in a building. It felt a lot like a video game. There were people trying to kill me. I ran up some stairs and hopped onto a balcony thing where there was an elevator. It was like this:

There was a guy on the balcony but he didn&#39;t follow me into the elevator. There were other people too but I didn&#39;t draw them because I can&#39;t remember where all of them were. Anyways, I got into the elevator,pressed the up button, and stayed on one side while people shot at me. The doors closed and I went up. It opened at some kind of something. It was like the roof kind of. It looked sort of like a temple. It looked familiar. I went into an archway thing and found two dead bodies. It felt a lot like deja vu but I don&#39;t think I&#39;ve ever dreampt about this before. I knew that they had some things on them that would help. I knew that the second one had an amulet. I didn&#39;t know what it did but I knew that it wouldn&#39;t help much. I got it anyways. Then I got out of the archway and kept walking.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*12-4-06

Chuck E. Cheese&#39;s*
I was outside at some college-type-place. I felt like I had seen this place before. My dad was somewhere around there and I asked him about it. I told him there was an archway and then there was a fountain. I think he wanted to know about those or something. Sometime during that part I realized I was dreaming. I then decided to try to increase the dream length. I said something like, "This dream will be twelve hours long." and then I reached my hand in the back of my pants expecting to pull out a dream clock I could use to set it to twele hours but I couldn&#39;t find it. 

While doing this I went inside the building and it was a Chuck E. Cheese&#39;s. I looked around and I think I saw my parents in there. I saw some mini bowling game and I saw the robotic animal things that sing. I decided to look at the back of my hands (I don&#39;t remember if it was at this point or not) and my hands were pulsating. One half would move and then the other half would move. It was pretty cool. I told my dad to look at his hands too.

I kept walking and then I felt like one leg was bigger than the other. I was walking on one leg and one knee. This might have been because my feet might have been in a weird possition while I was asleep. I tried to straighten out my feet by looking at it and focusing. It didn&#39;t work. So I kept walking and my feet kind of straightened out on their own.

As I walked, the building changed from a Chuck E. Cheese&#39;s to an old library-type-building. I went into the library part. My dad was walking around looking at books. I saw an old computer and wanted to destroy it. The old guy standing next to the computer said, "Throw it&#33;" so I did. I didn&#39;t have super strength though. I might have thrown it at the old guy. I then decided to tell people to get naked. I took off my shoes and I found a semi-good-looking woman and told her to get naked. Then I looked around for other good looking people but couldn&#39;t find any and the woman I talked to before wasn&#39;t there anymore. There were just a bunch of old people. Some of the women were balding. I decided to leave the library. I went down the hall  I came from and there was kind of a hole in the ceiling. It went up about four or five feet and then there was more ceiling. A woman told me that she uses that hole to fly through. I then got an idea. I jumped up and flew up there but was stopped by the ceiling at the end of the hole. She told me only experienced people can break through the ceiling. So I came back down and broke through the wall next to me. Outside there were old buildings and a highway. I kind of floated there, slowly moving. The dream then faded and I woke up and did a nose RC to make sure it wasn&#39;t a false awakening.

Notes: I think I will count this as my first lucid dream. I still wasn&#39;t more than 70% lucid. There were only small parts that I remember actually doing something lucid related and I can&#39;t remember all of it. It wasn&#39;t that vivid either. But I do know that I made decisions within the dream like walking, flying, throwing computers at old people, etc. so I will count this as my first lucid dream.

Also, for the past few days I have had a cold and took a little shot of cough medicine before I went to bed. That might have effected my dreams. I&#39;m going to try to go back to bed now. I feel good about that dream.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*12-7-06
200mg B6

Cannon*
My friend "T" was at my house. We went down to where my mailbox is and he told me how he use to shoot stuff out of cannons or shot himself out of cannons. Maybe it was ex-girlfriends that he shot out of cannons. Anyways, he was going to shoot me out of a cannon so he put some kind of cannon shampoo on my hair. The cannon was just a wooden box with some metal stuff in it. We then walked down the side of the highway. He started getting depressed and I think he died. He might have killed himself. So I decided to go back home to tell someone. I couldn&#39;t carry his body back because I was already bringing back one of those big sprinkler things they use in fields. My mom drove up in a white car and saw T dead. She went to him and then I woke up.

----------


## BPolar

congrats on your first real lucid&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  &#33;

----------


## EVIL JOE

Thank you. I&#39;m hoping that I&#39;ll have more awareness in the next one.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*12-10-06
200mg B6

RV*
I was in some RV in the desert. I was in the bed of the RV. I had just woken up. I wasn&#39;t actually me. Then I heard some kid say he&#39;s hungry. I went outside and I went over to the vending machine next to our RV. I saw that something was only 25 cents that is usually a lot more. I was digging in my pocket to find some change and the kid left to go find some food. There was another guy there at the camp. He started to make some pancakes.

*Docks*
I was at some lake or something with my family on some docks. There were a lot of other people walking around. We went to one section of the docks where there was food. I saw some deviled eggs near the end. I started picking out food and had some meat barbecuing. I got to the end and found out the deviled eggs were actually eggs with oysters or something in the middle. Then I barbecued some more meat or something.

*Another Lucid Dream*
I was in my house and I went into a room that isn&#39;t in my actual house. I realized it was a dream. I did a nose RC and it worked. Then I tried to think of what I should do next. I called out for my dream guide. I looked down the hall and there was a shadow of a man coming towards me. He looked kind of weird. His face was too short. So I decided to change his appearance by holding my hands up to my face so that I couldn&#39;t see him. I took my hands away and he looked different. I still didn&#39;t like the way he looked, though, so I kept changing him. I then woke up. I sat up in bed and did a nose RC. I wasn&#39;t sure about it so I looked at the DVD player and the clock next to my bed that aren&#39;t actually there in real life. I looked at the time and looked away. It changed but I still wasn&#39;t sure about it being a dream and I woke up. Damn false awakenings.

Notes: This one wasn&#39;t very vivid. I can&#39;t really rememeber what the room I was in looked like. I know it was messy, though. I think I was more aware in this dream, though.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*12-11-06

Everest*
I felt like climbing Mount Everest. I went to what I thought was the base of Mount Everest but it was actually a page on a website (maybe Wikipedia). I scrolled down and found some statements made by people that have climbed Mount Everest. One said something along the lines of, "You don&#39;t realize how much you appreciate little things until you&#39;re on that mountain. When we got home we all rented (some movie with the word "Forum" in the name and I think it said something about ordering HBO)." That&#39;s the one that stuck out the most. There were about seven statements and then I kept scrolling down through nothingness and got to the end of the page where there was a blue arrow button on the left side of the screen pointing left. I thought maybe left is where the trail starts (I still hadn&#39;t realized that I was looking at a website and not the actual mountain). Then I woke up.

Notes: On Friday night I watched a show on the Discovery Channel about some people climbing Mount Everest. That must be what triggered it.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*12-17-06
200mg B6

Halloween*
I was in some house. I had a Halloween mask. Two of my friends were there and they had masks too. I don&#39;t really remember what all we did but there might have been some running from/chasing something/eachother.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*12-21-06
200mg B6

Zombie Bus*
Me and some other people with guns were outside an old wooden house that looked like it was from the south or something. There was also a school bus filled with zombies. We went into the house and there was a guy (maybe a zombie) and he was walking to the left and then to the right like one of those ducks that you try to shoot at a carnival. I got behind a sideways table and tried to shoot it. I missed a lot of times even though he was really close and I was aiming right at him. The house was on fire in the back. He ran to the back and then another guy from my group went after him. One of them caught on fire. I forgot which. Then we went through the back and went into the bus. All the zombies were asleep so I shot each one of them in the head.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*12-23-06
100mg B6

Computer Shop*
I was in a Super 1 grocery store. I think I was working somewhere in the store. Then I think I was transfered to another part of the store where people were working on computers. I had a backpack filled with books. Another employee asked why I had so many books. I said, "I don&#39;t read them. I collect them."

----------


## EVIL JOE

*12-24-06
200mg B6

Weird School*
I was in the cafeteria of my old middle school. Two friends of mine came up to me and gave me a joint. I knew that I shouldn&#39;t have had it at school so I wrapped it in paper and stuck it in my pocket. They, however, were smoking joints over at their table. A teacher came up to them and they all left the room together.

Then there was something about riding on tracks. They were like coal mine cars that are on tracks. We used them to get to one part of the school to the other. For some reason, my cart wasn&#39;t going where I wanted it to. It led me to a store were they sell spices. One of the teachers was there with a police dog trying to find drugs. The dog started barking at a bottle of something. 

Then the cart started moving. It took me to a round room with a big window where you could see space and maybe the earth. The small round room was filled with other kids and a teacher. He was the gym teacher. He asked some questions and some girls that seemed drunk or high answered one of his questions. I won&#39;t get into what the question was because it was a bit perverted.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Damn, you called your dream guide in a LD? I&#39;ve been meaning to do that but always forget. Seems you had good control if you were able to change the appearance of the guy. Envy you. 
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## EVIL JOE

> Damn, you called your dream guide in a LD? I&#39;ve been meaning to do that but always forget. Seems you had good control if you were able to change the appearance of the guy. Envy you. 
> 
> [/b]



Thanks, Vex, but although I had good control, I wasn&#39;t very aware.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*12-26-06

Holland*
I was with my friend and one of his friends in Holland. We were going up a hill into some temple/building thing. We got into a room with some cabinets. I opened one of them. My friend said, "Don&#39;t open that&#33; Oo&#33; A Milky Way&#33;" and then took a Milky Way from one of the cabinents. We then went into a room that looked a lot like a train station. There were a lot of other people. The train was actually some kind of flat thing with two vertical bars for people to hold onto. It was about to leave so I jumped onto it and held onto the front bar. My friend got on it too, but his friend didn&#39;t make it. It took off and his friend was running and jumped on. Then I fell off and had to get back on. 

Then we were outside on a mountain. There were a lot of other people around. My friend went ahead of us and saw a woman he recognized. Then him and her started making out. My friend&#39;s friend told me that it was his mother and then he tried to take pictures of them. I had to go to the bathroom and there was an outhouse. I went into it. It had two rooms; the first room has a sink, the second has a toilet. I went to the second room and saw that there were huge windows in there and I could see my friend and the woman. 

Then I guess I was leaving Holland and was about to go back home. My friend gave me some gifts. They were some action figures and some other useless junk, but it&#39;s the thought that counts, I guess.

*Classroom*
I was in my History class sitting in a desk. We were playing some kind of game. I felt like I was still in Holland and I think my friend and his friend might have been there. The game we were playing was just throwing a hacky sack to other people and if they miss it or they throw it badly, they&#39;re out. Eventually it came to me. I threw it to someone and it went way too much to the right. I was out so I unbuckled my seat belt.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*12-29-06
200mg B6

Untitled*
I was in school, but it wasn&#39;t my actual school. There was some kind of tournament for a game. The game was kind of like hacky sack but you try to keep the object in the air by hitting it with something other than your foot. The contestants were to pick any item of their choosing to hit the ball with. I chose some kind of lacrosse stick thing. I don&#39;t remember much from after the tournament started.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*12-31-06

The Lake*
I was with my friend, T, at the lake. We were walking to the docks and it was at night. He told me I should act meaner so I punched him in the arm. Then we were at the docks and the sun was up. There were a bunch of other people there. Then some women took there shirts off.

*Night at the Museum*
I was in a room of a museum. There were stuffed animals and some artifact above the door. Then everything came to life and me and maybe someone else were trying to put everything back. Then everything stopped and were in different possitions. The boss came in and yelled at us. Also the artifact above the door was moved a little bit to where you couldn&#39;t see it, but it was still there.

Notes: I watched the movie Night at the Museum on the 27th. Also, I haven&#39;t had a very good recall lately and the only way that I could have dreams was to take B6, but last night I left the radio on and I think that either made my dreams more vivid or woke me up more so I could remember my dreams.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*1-4-07
100mg B6

Something About A Guitar*
I didn&#39;t really remember my dream this morning because of my extremely loud alarm clock (I&#39;ll have it turned down tomorrow morning), but I had the feeling that I just had a dream (you know the feeling). Later at school I remembered a small portion of it. It had something to do with a guitar. There was a broken guitar I think. Me and maybe my brother were trying to fix it and there was something else that had six guitar strings on it. I said, "Hey, let&#39;s use the guitar strings from (whatever it was)." So I think we did. The end.


Also, yesterday or the day before that I had a dream about being in a movie shop. I was looking at movies and then a woman (I forgot who) talked to me about something.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*1-7-06
200mg B6

The Amusement Park*
In this dream there&#39;s one major amusement park and then there&#39;s an old one that people forgot about. Me, my brother, and my mother were in line at the old one. There were a lot of old people on the ride. I think the ride was a farris wheel. I went to look around. There was a lot of Halloween stuff. I wasn&#39;t sure if I was allowed to go to the rest of the park because the only staff member was at the farris wheel. Some other stuff happened. There might have been another person there at one point. There might have been people chasing me too.

*Lunch*
It was lunchtime at school. I decided to go with two of my friends (not actual people in RL). We went down the hill towards an appartment complex. When we were almost past it, my brother popped out of a window holding a sandwich and told me I was going to be late. I ignored him and kept going with my friends. We then saw a trolly. We hopped on and were on our way back to school. The driver was a woman that probably didn&#39;t like her job because she wasn&#39;t that nice. We got up to where my school should have been, but instead we were at the amusement park. I then thought that I should probably stop skipping school or I&#39;ll flunk math.

Notes: I did a WBTB. I fell asleep around 1:20 ish AM and had my alarm clock wake me up again at 6:27 AM. Then I took 200mg of B6 and went back to bed.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*1-9-06

Sex Dream*
This was a perverted dream so I won&#39;t get into the details.
_
^^That dream I had while sleeping. I then woke up at 7 AM and crashed on a chair in my living room. While sleeping on the chair, my brother was watching TV and turned it to some music videos, which triggered this dream:_
*Music Videos*
Some band was being interviewed in a room and then it turned into a music video and then there might have been something about a force field and then a woman opened a door and she was someone important or something.

_Then I went to school and when I got back I slept for two hours and had this dream:_
*School*
I guess I was at school. We were in some nonexistant room drinking what tasted like juice. It was red. And the cups were paper cups. Some people drew on their cups. I felt like I was back in grade school or middle school. One of my friends held a contest for whoever has the best drawing on their cup and some kid that I haven&#39;t seen since eighth grade won. Then at some point I was playing Runescape (I used to play it) and I got killed in the game.

_So throughout the day, I had three dreams that I remembered, and each one was during a different sleep session._

----------


## EVIL JOE

*1-14-07
200mg B6
The Window*
I was in some room. It was like an appartment. I was facing a wall with a window. It was blue outside. I knew I was in a tall building. I knew almost instantly that I was dreaming. I went over to the window and I knew exactly what I wanted to do. I was going to jump through the window, breaking the glass, and fall. "Hold on a second," I thought, "I&#39;m about to jump through a window. I might want to make sure I&#39;m really dreaming." So I plugged my nose and tried to breathe. It kind of worked, but I wasn&#39;t sure. Then came the feeling that I hate. I was waking up. It is quite a strange feeling. To me it feels like I&#39;m actually awake, but am imagining all of this in my head. I had two options; I could either open my eyes and wake up, or I could keep doing what I&#39;m doing, but in reality, I&#39;m only imagining it in my head so it wouldn&#39;t feel real and it wouldn&#39;t be lucid dreaming. So I opened my eyes. Then I went back to sleep. The end.

I should have jumped out the window when I had the chance.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*1-15-07
200mg B6
The Drive Through*
I was in some city on a sidewalk. Accross the street was a park with a lake/pond in it. Some kids were drowning and I saved them. That happened a few more times and on the last time I asked them something like, "Where are you&#39;re parents?"

Then I think I got in my mom&#39;s SUV and drove to a fast food resturaunt. I went through the drive through and then I think I was riding a horse and I was in an office building. I then rode up to a counter and I think they might have offered me a job.

I don&#39;t remember what happened after that. There might have been a part where I drove up some stairs in the SUV.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*1-21-07
200mg B6

Space Doctor*
I think I was on a spaceship in some room with pads on the walls and some mirrors. It looked like a barber shop. The doctore chick was giving me a checkup or something and then when we were done, I remembered that I had a front tooth that was above my other teeth and went up into my left nostril. I told the doctor about it and then after that it was gone.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*1-27-07
200mg B6

Exploring the Lucid Realm Part One*
I was in a large house with my family in a nice neighborhood with trees everwhere. My dad was sick. I was lucid right away. My family knew it was a lucid dream too, but I wasn&#39;t sure if they were dream characters or not. They wanted to use the lucid dream to cure my dad of his illness. I knew that he wasn&#39;t really sick, so I wanted to go do fun lucid dreaming stuff. So me, my mom, and my brother left.

We were then in some building. We did something to get from one side to the other, but I don&#39;t remember. Then we were out of ideas. I knew that since this is a lucid dream, I should have a million ideas of what to do. I then remembered that I have wanted to go into a tornado in a lucid dream. I looked out the window at the desert and tried to imagine a tornado coming towards us. It started forming out of the clouds. It was a purple tornado shaped like a woman. It started coming toward us. A crowd started forming around us. The tornado was close now, but wasn&#39;t pulling the walls off the building like I&#39;d hoped, so I went outside and walked towards it. I was sucked into it, but I don&#39;t remember much about being inside it.

Then we were at a football field trying to decide what to do next. I couldn&#39;t think of anything. I hoped that I would remember all of this dream when I woke up. "Woke up." The second after I thought that I started to feel like I was waking up. Then I was awake lying in my bed. Should I write down the lucid dream I just had or should I go back to sleep? I asked myself that and before I could answer, I was asleep again.

*Exploring the Lucid Realm Part Two*
I was back at the beginning, in the large house, in the nice neighborhood, with my family. It started the same way as last time, but this time I decided to take another path. I was now in a car, a VW Beetle, I think, and I was in the backseat going through the neighborhood.

Then I was somewhere else. It was outside and covered in snow. I was standing on a semi-paved road. I started walking. "What should I do next?" I thought. Then a lightbulb came on in my head. The lucid tasks. I was surrounded by snow, so it should be easy to make a snowman and bring him to life. At least that&#39;s what I thought. I was thinking about how to do it. I could make one from scratch, but that could take a while, or I could make a snowman appear, but then I wouldn&#39;t actually be making it and I would feel like I took the easy way out.

Then I noticed that there was a partialy finished snowman right in front of me. It was just missing a head and its left stick arm. I grabbed a handful of snow and put it on top. The snow wasn&#39;t sticking and I knew it would take me forever to make and I knew that I probably didn&#39;t have enough time. Then I saw a man about fifty yards away from me. He was wearing a leather jacket and gave off some bad vibes. He seemed like a vilain in a movie. He threw me a red, blue, and yellow gym bag with something inside it. I put it on top of the snowman to use as a head, but it didn&#39;t look right so I took it off. Then I tried using telekenesis to move the falling snow, but that didn&#39;t work either.

Then the man was behind me along with a woman and someone else. I knew I couldn&#39;t get the advanced task done so I decided to try the basic task. It wasn&#39;t really a crowd of people, but I asked anyways. "Do any of you lucid dream?" I asked. The man was the only one to respond. He mumbled, "Detroit." I asked, "You lucid dream in Detroit?" and he responded with something random and I made a mental note to remember what he said, but now I can&#39;t remember.

Sometime during our conversation, the scenario changed from outside in the snow to inside a library. I went into another room and opened a drawer. I had dream deja vu (where you feel like you&#39;ve done this before, but you aren&#39;t sure that you have) and I was losing awareness. The drawer had some little CDs and a microscope and some other stuff. I was looking through the microscope when my friends J and D were standing next to me. They asked something about the top CD which was smaller than the other ones. I lifted it to look on the underside of it. It was mostly white on the bottom. I dropped the CD and after picking it up and putting it back, I woke up.



*Notes:* These dreams weren&#39;t 100% awareness, but they were pretty close. I accomplished a lot in them like the tasks and going into a tornado, but I forgot some minor parts of the dream. I also used a new brand of vitamin B6. Each pill has 100mg like the kind I was using before, but they&#39;re smaller tablets.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*2-11-07
200mg B6

Crazy Awesome Rainbow Explosion Extravaganza*
I went to the dentist and he said that I had a cyst behind my front teeth that was pushing on my brain. (In real life I did have some scratch or something in that spot.) He was surprised that I was alright and he said that I would become mentally retarded very soon. Then he said that I&#39;d be fine. So I went to tell my mom that I was going to be mentally challenged. I remember thinking that I would want the plug pulled once I reach that stage. Then at one point I was with my mom and my mom&#39;s friend and I was playing some video game where I had to answer math equations and I couldn&#39;t figure them out. Then when I woke up I was extremely dizzy and couldn&#39;t focus on one thing without my eyes moving away from it.


Notes: I think the whole me becoming mentally challenged thing has to do with the episode of Futurama that I watched. It&#39;s the one where Fry gets worms that make him smart and muscular and stuff. Then he gets the worms to leave his body and he turns stupid again.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*2-12-06

Signature*
I remember something about writing my signature on a check or something and it wasn&#39;t exactly like I usually write my signature, but it was close. It felt like I was really writing it.

*2-13-06*
I fell asleep on the chair in the living room and had a dream while listening to the cartoon that my brother was watching. Something about a video game.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*2-13-06

UNTITLED
Keywords:*
Bathroom
Soda
Upside down
Handfull
Toilet

*2-13-06

Obstacle Course*
I took a nap after I got home from school and had some dream about me and some classmates going through some type of obstacle course. We stopped at a locker room, I used the bathroom (it was a space in the wall instead of a urinal), and then someone put some kind of helmet on my head.

There were two or three other dreams that I remembered, but I can&#39;t remember them now.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*2-25-07
300mg B6

Japan*
I was in a grocery store with my family. My mother and I had won some kind of contest and could pick anything from one isle. I couldn&#39;t decide what to pick. There was a donation section or something and I wanted to pick something from there, but I couldn&#39;t. I think there was a turtle too. I was looking through the different chips (and I remember one blue bag that just said "Chips" on it) and before I could pick one, the dream kind of changed into a LOST-like scenario, but I was still kind of in the grocery store and I felt like I was watching it as an episode. It was a rerun. Something about The Others playing baseball and Ben called Tom, "Dad". Then there was a Jack flashback. Something about Jack and the chick from Thailand.

Then I was in Japan and I thought it was the future. I was with a Japanese family. They acted like I was part of their family even though I didn&#39;t know who they were. Some time went by and I decided to leave. I went outside and got in their red pickup and started driving. My legs were too compressed between the seat and the stearing wheel. I reached over to the right side of my seat and pulled a lever, but that made my seat recline back. I found a lever on the left side and pulled that. It made my seat go backwards. I was driving on some bridge with a lot of fast moving traffic. There were cops in front of me and I was nervous. Their cars didn&#39;t have very good shocks. I kept driving and soon a cop car was chasing me. There were a few jumps I made with the truck, but eventually I ended up wherever it was that the cop wanted me to be. I got out of the truck and he went inside a building. I saw something on a wall. I don&#39;t quite remember what it was, but it had to do with green and red. Then the cop told me to come inside the building.

There were two other guys there besides me and the cop. I think they weren&#39;t Japanese. The building was a house and the two guys and the cop were room mates. The cop complimented one guy on a big screen TV he got. I told one guy that was on the computer that I like playing old video games like Bosconians or Dig Dug and saw that he was playing some kind of Pac Man ripoff. They all stared at me like I was crazy.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*2-26-07

Grilled Cheese Sandwich and Other Stuff*
I was making a grilled cheese sandwich and surprisingly it turned out good. I usually mess up when I flip them in real life or the bottom starts burning, but the cheese isn&#39;t melted enough.

Then I was in some warehouse with some classmates. We were going to demolish or build something. We all got on the top of the crane and my shoulder kept getting hitting on stuff.

Then I was in school, but the lighting and decorating of the halls were a lot cooler. I was walking behind some friends and one asked me, "Did you hear how C. (something about the principal)" I said that I had heard about it and kept walking.

I think there was more to the dream. I keep remembering something about a woman in an apartment at night and something about a highway at night.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Much congrats on completing a lucid task. 
Sucked into a woman shaped tornado... that&#39;s a new one.   ::biggrin::  

Why aren&#39;t you sporting the lucid task wing thingy yet?

----------


## EVIL JOE

> Much congrats on completing a lucid task. 
> Sucked into a woman shaped tornado... that&#39;s a new one.   
> 
> Why aren&#39;t you sporting the lucid task wing thingy yet?
> [/b]



That actually happened while the January task was happening and since I completed the basic January task, I got to go in the uber secret Lucid Task subforum thing. There was a thread asking what the February task should be and I suggested creating a tornado and being sucked into it as the advanced task and Seeker used it.  ::content:: 

When I got sucked into the purple woman-shaped tornado, it wasn&#39;t real vivid and I don&#39;t remember much from being inside it, so I plan on trying it again someday when I have a more aware lucid dream.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*3-5-07

Untitled*
There was a neighborhood that I lived in. It was divided into two groups. One side was the EBWF members and the other side was rival forums. In the dream I thought about why they hate us so much and I might have argued with them. Then it was night and I shined a flashlight at the rival side and it somehow made a floating transparent reflection of me. I told other people and they all thought it was pretty cool. I think that somehow resolved the problem.

*Dentist Restaurant*
It was lunch time at my school. I bought a corndog. My friend M. invited us all to go to a restaurant. We took my mom&#39;s car. M. drove and when he started up the car, Keep Your Hands to Yourself by Georgia Satellites started playing. To my surprise, he sang along to it and was still singing when we got in the restaurant. He ordered a corndog for me and something for him. The restaurant was also a dentist office and after the meal, they check your teeth. They checked M.&#39;s first and then mine. We were running out of time. Lunch was almost over and we didn&#39;t think we would make it back to school in time. J. and D. said they had tests, but they could just make the tests up.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*3-14-07

Legal Tender*
My brother had a something dollar bill. I saw in the corner of the bill the number 286 (I think). I saw in another corner the number 100. I asked him and he said it was a 15 dollar bill. On the back was a paragraph under a picture of something.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*3-21-07

Pooch*
I was sitting on my couch near the door and my dog was on the other side of the couch. From the corner of my eye, I saw him go towards the door and thought nothing of it. Then I heard the door open. The dog somehow opened the door and got out. We&#39;ve been having problems with him getting out recently. I went out to look for him and saw him in a field. He has blond fur, is short, and is really furry. When I caught up to him, his fur changed from blond to black. Althought I thought that was odd, I brought him back to my house without asking any questions.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*4-5-07
200mg B6

School*
It is Spring Break at the moment here in real life, but in my dream I went back to school. It looked like I was a day early, though, because the classes weren&#39;t starting. There were students in the halls, but none of them were going to classes. The next day I came back and went to classes. I then remembered that I forgot to go to my first class (which is a new class that I&#39;ve just recently started to take that starts an hour before my regular classes). I went to that class the next day and there was barely anyone there. The teacher asked me who was in my "group" and I started spouting off different names. Then someone that wasn&#39;t even in that class told me that one of my friends in my "group" quit the class.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

nice dreams dude, now where&#39;s that subscribe button  ::wink::  (tis a pity you can&#39;t subscribe to dream journals)

----------


## EVIL JOE

> nice dreams dude, now where&#39;s that subscribe button  (tis a pity you can&#39;t subscribe to dream journals)[/b]



Thanks.   ::bigteeth::  

*4-8-07
200mg B6

School 2*
It was the first day of school after Spring break ended. Construction was being done on the high school, so we all had to spend one day in the Junior High School. We had all the same classes that we had back in Jr. High instead of the ones I have now. I was going to my biology class and on the way there, there was a group of kids. One told me that they were the biology class and were having class in the hall instead of the room. Then some other stuff that I can&#39;t seem to remember happened, and then it was the end of the day and a friend of mine, named Kyle, was playing with some coins. He was balancing them on his hands in weird ways.

*4-9-07
100mg B6

Video Game*
My mom was playing a video game on the computer. You had to slingshot some circular things into something else by ricocheting them off the walls. I think it had something to do with the nervous system. I played the game but it was totally different. In the game, I was a boy who had parents that never payed attention to him. The first level was the boy running through some place trying to get away from the boy&#39;s parents. (This is all 2D by the way.) Then the second level was the boy running through some foggy place around some trees or shrubbery or something being chased by robots.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*4-14-06
200mg B6*

I had a few different dreams this morning, so I&#39;ll try to post what I can recall.

*South Park*
This one had the characters from South Park and they were fighting someone in a giant ditch in the middle of the ground. I think in some parts, I was watching what was happening and then in other parts, I was involved in the dream. At the end I think the ditch branched off into a village. The houses were all made of sand.

*New House*
Me and my family got a new house that was fully furnished. It didn&#39;t even look like the people that lived there before took anything with them. There was a stuffed moose and a stuffed moose head. The moose head had a very odd expression on it&#39;s face. It looked kind of like this:  ::shock:: . I thought to myself a funny caption that would go along with the moose head.


There were at least two other dreams, but I can&#39;t remember what they were right now. I really should write these things down right after I have them.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*4-24-06

Cho Seung-Hui&#39;s Mystery Drug*
I was in Cho Seung-Hui&#39;s appartment (actually it looked more like a house and I think at some points it was my house). Cho Seung-Hui is the crazy asian dude that shot up Virginia Tech if you don&#39;t know. Anyways, I was looking through his journal and found a recipe for a kind of drug that he used. I knew that I was going to die soon (no idea why or how) so I decided to make a batch of the stuff. I remember taking some powdery sugar-like substance and cooking it over a stove. I then ate spoonfulls of it. Not long after, I started feeling the effects. I was expecting it to make me go crazy or something, but it was actually quite soothing. It seemed a lot like a marijuana high. I remember at one point I was in a car.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*5-6-07
200mg B6

Blue Koala
*I was at someone's house. I found a blue koala in their house and it talked. As manly and macho as I am, I have to admit that it was extremely cute the way it talked. The person that owns the house said that it was a bushbaby (one of those things with huge eyes). It crawled over to a glass tank (that looked like it was housing something like a reptile or something) and it's head phased through the glass (which I didn't find weird at the time). The other guy said something along the lines of, "Oh great. Now he's going to eat all my fish," even though there were no fish in the tank.

The reason that I think I dreamed about a koala could have been because I talk to many Australians on the internet. The whole tank thing was probably because I own a small snake and I feed it goldfish.
*
Flag*
Someone brought a flag to school with some symbol on it. I was thinking that I should also make one like that. (From this point on, I'm like two-thirds awake.) I figured that I would put my avatar in Photoshop, and then take out the background so there is no background and then print it out. (From this point on, I'm awake.) I realized that this wouldn't work to make a real flag because it would be printed on normal paper with normal ink. I'd need to print it on a cloth of some sort with ink that wouldn't run if it's raining. And I didn't need to take out the background because it would already have a white background.

I watched a documentary last night called John Lennon vs. The U.S. and saw all the great things he did to promote peace. I then daydreamed (like I always do) about how, if I were president, I would hold try to make the U.S. more peacefull. I would promote peace, maybe have a national peace day, and not retalliate with force if we were attacked. I'd try to be as honest as I can and tell the citizens everything, although I know they still couldn't fully trust me since I'd be a politician. I'd be like a peace dictator. Hmm. Anyways, the flag thing might be because of this daydream, because I was also thinking of maybe changing the U.S. flag to add a new colour or symbol to symbolize peace. Although in reality, it would be hard for me to become president of the U.S. since I'm not a U.S. citizen and don't live there.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*5-9-07

The Boat
*My brother was going on a boat ride in an old looking boat. The boat was small and had a little shack over the driver's seat. I wanted to go, but I couldn't for some reason, so I disguised myself to look like I was Asian and got on the boat. At one point I went into the bathroom of the boat (even though it was too small to have a bathroom) and I looked at the towels. There were two white towels and they both had Pedo Bear on them (Pedo Bear is an internet fad). I showed my brother and we both had a good laugh about it. Then we got to the end of the lake. There were cement walls around the lake and they divided the lake into rivers I guess. There was a lot of tar-like-substances building up at the end. I think there was another part to the dream, but I can't remember it.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*6-12-07
200mg B6

*I had a few different dreams. One was like I owned a country or something and there was a big meeting, and someone stole my country and turned it into a restaurant or something, but all the possessions of the house/country thing were stored on a computer. Also I think there was someone stuck on a boat and there might have been references to the show LOST.

That's all I can remember. I'll be posting in my dream journal again now that school's out.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*6-13-07

Party
*I was going to a party and saw my friend J. For some reason I felt like I was invisible even though everybody could see me. We got to the party and looked around. It was a big, old house. We went through the backyard and he picked up a football and started playing with some other people so I went back inside.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*6-14-07

Untitled
*I was at a store where my mom works. I ran into a friend of my mom and for some reason, in the dream she was my ex girlfriend. It was really awkward. Then her, my mom, and I were near the bathrooms. She went into the bathroom. And that's about it.

Edit: Just remembered another one:
*My Computer*
I had a few friends over. We were in my room and we were doing something on my computer (probably playing games). The music on my computer was on randomize and I was afraid it would go to a song that they would think is fruity, but I like (like Supertramp or something). I think it did do that a few times, but I skipped them before they actually started. I'm not sure who all of the friends were, I think there were two, but one of them was my friend J from the post above this one.


Man, my dreams are pretty plain. I need to start having lucid dreams so I can have an intense, crazy dream, or at least one more out of the ordinary.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*6-19-07
200mg B6

Dodgeball
*I was in my school gym playing dodgeball. That's about it. I think there was something about tiles or something, though.

*Buying Something
*Me and my nonexistent girlfriend were in our (new?) house. We needed a piece of furniture so we went out to a thrift store and we bought it. I forgot what the piece of furniture was.

*WoW
*I don't play World of Warcraft. Never have, never will. But I was watching some WoW pranks on Youtube the other day that must have sparked this dream. It was like out in the woods, but there was this big house where other WoW players met up (this is in the game, BTW). I went in the house and went into the basement. There was cat food and a cat and a TV that was on, but was doing the static-y thing when it's not actually on a channel. I went upstairs and I annoyed the other WoW players so they kicked me out of the house. By this time, I forgot that it was all a game and I noticed a bear coming towards me. I stood still while it walked around me, sniffing me. There was a tall metal thing, made of metal pipes, next to the house. I made a run for it and started climbing up. I knocked on the window at the top and convinced them to let me in. I thought I saw the bear at the top of the metal thing, and a baby up there too, but when I did a double take, it turned out to just be a sleeping bag.

*Pedo Van*
This dream was in the form of a Public Service Announcement commercial. The "camera" was looking at the driver's side and passenger's side seats in a van. A grown man was driving, and a little boy was in the passenger's seat. He kept saying stuff like, "When are we going to see the Pokemon?" and the guy driving looked annoyed. He drove past a male-nude beach and the kid kept asking about the Pokemon. (Just in case you haven't figured it out yet, it would appear that the guy is a pedophile and he promised the kid Pokemon if he came in his van with him.) Finally, the kid left the van and the guy driving said, "I fucking hate that kid."

Sidenote: No, I'm not a pedophile (I'm still in highschool). The only reason I had a dream about pedophilia was because on another forum, we get pictures of pedophilic situations, and use Photoshop to make them seem funny. We're basically making fun of pedophiles. Just wanted to clear that up.


*Grounded for Life*
There was a sitcom called Grounded for Life on ABC that ended. It was a pretty funny show. Anyways, my dream is in some kind of a stadium, and the actors from that show are there. The guy that played the weird uncle had a huge beard.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*6-21-07
200mg B6
250 mcg B12

Railroad Tracks

*Me and my friend, J. were walking on the railroad tracks. I had some kind of plexiglass shield thing, the kind that SWAT teams use. Trains came a lot and when they did, we'd just move to the side and watch them go by. There was a lot of junk next to the tracks. I think we eventually met up with a few more of my friends. A little while later, we started seeing trucks driving near the tracks and then we saw people in construction suits walking, so we quickly ran up the side of the hill onto a sidewalk and walked back the way we came. We got to some sort of fun house like at a circus or something. Inside, there was a puppet thing with the Pepsi logo next to it and a quarter slot. J. put in a quarter and it said something and moved. He kept putting in more quarters and I put in a few myself.

Later, in (I think) the same dream, I was at my friend T.'s house, but my friend J.'s family was living there. J.'s mom called me upstairs. It was snowing outside and her daughter was near the fridge. J.'s mom was naked, but I think my mind blurred it out (which is good, because she isn't very attractive). She told me it's been a year or two since her husband (who she doesn't like that much in real life) left and she wanted me to go look for him in a town 30 minutes away from there. I really didn't want to because of the snow, but being the nice person I am, I said sure, as long if J. comes too. Then she didn't say anything. It was like an awkward silence.



There were a few more dreams, but I don't remember them. I should start having a journal next to my bed again so I can write down keywords.

Edit: The song Wish You Were Here by Pink Floyd just started playing on my song list and I think that song was in one of my dreams. I think someone was singing it, and then maybe I started singing it too. I feel like there was some competitiveness going on, like we were seeing who could sing it better.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*6-22-07

Dead Cat
*Me and my parents were driving somewhere on the highway or freeway listening to the radio station we usually listen to. I guess commercials came on, because I told them to change it to a different one. They changed it and then my dad changed it back. I asked why he changed it and he said it was playing the "Back to School" song that Adam Sandler sings in Billy Madison.

We stopped at a nearby church/chapel thing. I got out of the car and saw my cat coming towards me. We were about a mile away from our house and I didn't know my cat ever came this far away from there. I tried to pet it, but it just kept going.

Then we drove home and I saw a dead animal on our road. When we got home we couldn't find my cat. I decided to walk to where the dead animal was to see if it was my cat. On the way there, I saw a small dead dog on my neighbor's fence. I got there and went straight to a big dead dog in someone else's yard. I remembered that the dead animal I saw was in the middle of the road so I went to go check there. It was a dead cat, but it wasn't my cat. I walked back home and the dead dog on the fence was now a huge dog and the fence was broken under it's weight.
*
The Race
*Me and my dad entered a father/son race against other people. A few of them I knew from school. It was a race around this huge fancy hotel or something. The whole thing was made of wood and it seemed like it was over a giant hole. There were many turns and bridges. There were clues that we got too. It was now near the end and a thing came up that said we were in second place. We started running. The last clue was something like "Eat some carrots" or something. My dad told me to hurry to the dessert part of the buffet area. I ran and saw another contestant (the one in first place). I quickly took a bunch of baby carrots and started eating them. I looked down and saw a button for the elevator and pressed it. It said out of order. The other kid kept trying to push it, while I saw another button. I pressed that and got on the top part of the buffet counter and it started moving up. I ate some more carrots while waiting to reach my destination.

I got up to the room. It looked like a fancy suite. I saw near the stove a pile of boiled eggs. They were really hot, so I used a towel to grab one and sat on the bed waiting for my dad or someone to announce that we won. I started peeling the shell of the egg with my hand. While doing so, I thought to myself about how surprised I am that I won. Peeling took forever and I saw some kind of redish brown peeling tool on the stove. I took that and started peeling it. It still took forever. I think someone eventually called me down and I was sad that I didn't even get to eat the egg because I was still peeling it.

I was now near the buffet area again. I don't remember seeing my dad, but my mom, my brother, my mom's friend B., and her two daughters were there. Apparently some Armageddon type event was about to unfold and the only way for us to be safe was to pile a whole bunch of people up into that suite.
I went in first, along with B. and her daughters and maybe a few other people. I was afraid all the weight was going to make the elevator break. I saw sparks coming out of it. They started rocking the elevator back and forth and I told them to stop it. We got to the top and sat down at different places. I was in the middle, while everyone else was near the walls.

There were now a bunch of people in there including some biker guy on a recliner. We were talking about something when all of the sudden a small tsunami type thing came and the room was flooded with about a foot of water. The walls turned blue (I think that was supposed to make us think we weren't in the room anymore but outside in the ocean). The water had waves. After the water came, someone yelled, "It's the Silver Surfer!" or something and sure enough, the Silver Surfer came surfing on the water.

He took B.'s youngest daughter and tied her up over the water. I don't remember, but I might have tried to save her, but I couldn't save her and I ended up back on my chair. I then remembered that I was Spiderman and I shot a web at the wall and saved B.'s daughter and I must have defeated the SS or something because he left. Then the characters from the show Aqua Teen Hunger Force were there sitting on one of the couches like they were there the entire time. My brother said that I used to do the voice for the character Meatwad and I then remembered that I did used to do that (not really though). The End.

*Collapse
*This next dream seemed like it was a commercial. There were people in like a subway station and they used explosives to destroy the ceiling. The ceiling fell down, but the people that blew it up had big enough gaps to crawl through the rubble. Also a guitar fell too. I guess someone stuck a guitar up in the ceiling. Anyways, the guys then crawled into a hole in the wall.




So yeah. I had a few interesting and vivid dreams without using B6 or B12. And they were dreams that were out of the ordinary, instead of me dreaming of everyday occurrences.

----------


## EVIL JOE

I was at my friend's house for the past two days and had some dreams. Not exactly sure what the date was for some of them, so I'll just toss 'em out there.

*David Spade and Chris Farley
*I was at a yard sale and picked up a VHS video. The cover showed David Spade and Chris Farley in a running stance and David Spade looked like he had a fat suit on. I looked at the description on the back and it said the movie was about those two entering a contest to sail around the world.

*Smirnoff*
I was with some friends drinking Smirnoff Ices (no idea why that particular brand, damn advertising) and at one point, my mom caught me.

I could have sworn I remembered more than that. I'll have to think about it a little more and I'll edit this post if I can remember them.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*6-26-07

*I had a few dreams. One, I think, was semi lucid, but I didn't write it down. From now on, I'll leave Dreamviews on my computer while I sleep, so I can just turn over and type some key words and then go back to sleep. I think a few of the dreams (including the semi lucid one) were in an old (blue?) house.

Tonight I'll attempt to WILD.

----------


## Reality_killer

I'll tell you what. That's strange

----------


## EVIL JOE

I was going to WILD last night, but ended up not falling asleep until like 4:00  ::?: . I do remember one dream, though.

*6-27-07
200mg B6

The Field Trip*
I was at school. It might not have been my real school. Anyways, the teacher said we were going on a field trip in the mountains. We were going to split up into groups, go over the mountain, and then meet back up.

Then I was at the mountain with my friend T. and my mom's friend's daughter B. There was snow everywhere and it was cold. We were on a sort of trail. It was more like a road, and it went straight forward and to the right. T. threw a rock into the woods and joked about maybe hitting an elk. Well that's exactly what happened. An elk came out of the woods and tried to charge us. It was intense. It kept chasing a different one of us and I remember being happy when it wasn't chasing me. We stayed around the same area, hiding in the woods a little once in a while.

Then a black bear came out of the woods. The elk left, but now we had to deal with a black bear. It chased us just like the elk did. Then I remember one part where I was two feet away from it, trying to get into the woods behind me, but I couldn't because the trees were too close together. I think it eventually noticed me and I ran some more. B. had her laptop and was doing something. T. said that there was a restaurant down the road (the one to the right). The bear attacked B. and then she got away. 

We were then in my room. It looked exactly like my room. I think I might have been dreaming with my eyes open, because every single detail was the same. The bear then attacked me and I threw it through my wall (it didn't make a hole). Then we heard a bunch of noises coming from outside. It sounded like the bear was yelling in an angry man voice. There was also construction going on. I asked why the bear was doing what it was doing and T. said, "Because it found Jew cream," which almost made sense at the time.

Then a tree started moving and we heard crackling noises. The bear was trying to push over the tree and it would land right on my room. As we saw the tree slowly falling we remembered the restaurant or whatever it was that T. said was down the road. So we went into another room that was exactly the same as my room, except it had a fridge. I wanted to get something from the fridge, but there was stuff in front of it.



Edit: Also, while I was on the mountain, I remember that there was a string or two on my coat that kept getting tied, even though I untied it.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*6-28-06
200mg B6, 3mg Melatonin
Smirnoff Part 2*

I was alone at my house and decided to go to the store to buy some Smirnoff Ice or whatever. I came back to my house, drank a little, and realized that it tastes like shit. I poured out the rest and decided to dispose of the bottle at a nearby park. On the way there, I saw some friends that I used to hang out with. They were clearing the brush or something. When I got there, I saw some more friends. They noticed the bottle and asked what I was doing. I told them what happened and got rid of the bottle.

Sidenote: What the hell? I don't even drink and this is the second dream I've had about Smirnoff Ice. Maybe it is subliminal advertising.

*Green River*
I was walking around some marshes of a nearby lake and the song Green River by Creedence Clearwater Revival started playing in my head. I came upon an old fellar who told me about there being a Green River in the lake. There was someone else there that I knew. We did what the old guy told us and in the end I think we just ended up sitting in the marsh.

*Camelot
*I was in a castle. Or maybe it was a modern day building at the beginning. Anyways, I guess I was with an angry mob and we were trying to stop the king or someone. There were plates hanging up with junk on them. Then there was something about a cat maybe. Then we overheard a woman and an evil guy talking and something about her father being trapped in a box. Her father might have been Merlin.

*Deception*
I was at school next to my friend C. that I used to hang out with often. We all had computers or something and we were in the cafeteria. I must have gotten the wrong computer. My computer had another friend's name on it, K. Then I got a message from C. saying that they should stop being friends with me. Oh snap. I think I told C. and then it was awkward.

Hmm. That's all I can remember. My WILD attempt failed, but I'll try again tonight.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*6-29-07
3mg Melatonin
Not Another School Year*

It was a new school year, but the area looked different. I was a lot more confident than usual and said something flirtatious to some chicks. The dream had something to do with the movie Not Another Teen Movie. There was also a chunky Filipino guy.

So yeah, another failed WILD. Maybe my problem is that I don't get enough sleep before I actually attempt to WILD. I usually go to bed at like 1:30 AM and then wake up to WILD at 5 or 6 AM. Maybe tonight I'll go to bed at like 10 PM and wake up to WILD at like 3 or 4 AM. 10 is too early to go to sleep though. I guess I'll just see what happens.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*6-30-07
3mg Melatonin
Legos
*I was on my computer when J. and D. came in. At first I thought it was my brother. They wanted to play with Legos. I already had some of my Legos out. It's weird because I haven't done anything with Legos for a couple of years now and I have no idea what triggered that in my dream.


Still no WILD, but last night was better than usual. I felt my arms and legs becoming lighter while doing the slow breathing/counting thing. It's progress, but it's still far from an actual WILD. I'll have another go at it tonight.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*7-1-07

Cereal Factory*
T. was working at a cereal factory making different kinds of cereal. I went in and climbed the stairs to the top part of the building. There was a guy working there that was sort of an asshole. He was the guy from Mr. Deeds with the black hair. The bad guy. Anyways, I saw a microphone and announced to all the workers that he's retiring or leaving or something. I joked that me and him went to a bar the other day and had a great time or something like that. There was a cereal called "El Oh El's" and I joked that they should rename those to Lawl's (like "lols") and people laughed. I also had deja vu like I did the exact same thing, but with a toy factory.

*Attack of the Nuns!*
I woke up at some kind of old looking building with nuns. Maybe it was a hospital. There were these candies that tasted pretty damn good. They were sticks of chocolate and sugar with something inside. The thing inside was some kind of tool used in biology that doesn't actually exist outside my dream. I ate another one and the tool from that was the same, but it did something different. Then a man who was probably supposed to be my teacher was driving me back to school. We stopped in the middle of the road for some reason and I showed him the things. He thought I stole them and drove me back to the nun building. We were looking for nuns in the building but were having problems finding them. It sounded like there was a party going on. There was furniture piled in areas so it was hard to get through. Then we got to the room that I woke up in. In the closet was a hole going down. Maybe we thought there was a nun at the bottom of the hole, so we looked down it.
Then there was a cat somewhere. I think eventually a nun talked to me about how it's wrong to steal.


WILD Status: Last night was a failed attempt. I fell asleep. I'll try again tonight.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*7-4-07
200mg B6
*
I had a few different dreams and I forgot to write them all down so I forgot a lot of them. One was like in a bar and there was a picture on the wall that talked or something. Then there was one about South Park where the main characters changed their appearance and made their selves look way more detailed.

Then there was a weird one. The main people were two boys. Their parents disappeared a long time ago. They thought it was because of aliens, so they came up with a plan. One of them proposed to a girl and she accepted (she was in on the plan) and right before they got married, the other kid was outside at night near the ocean and the parents of the kid that was getting married were there. The dad was in a hammock and the mom was masturbating on, I think, a tree stump. Then the kid that was getting married told everyone it was fake. Then the girl he was fake marrying told some other boys, "I wouldn't really marry someone with the name _____." I forgot the name she said. There was also another kid who was kind of traumatized because I think he was urinated on as a child. And I think the other boy's parents came back too.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*7-5-07
3mg Melatonin
Hiking
*I was hiking up to where some plants are that I've been trying to grow. The path was a lot different. It was like a totally different place. Then there was a kid following me. I was getting near the plants and needed to lose him. I acted like I was asleep but he still didn't leave. I don't remember how I got rid of him, but I did. I looked at the two plants that are doing good, and one of them seemed fine, but the other one wasn't there. Then I noticed that the other plants that had died were coming back to life. Zombie plants maybe? So after that I kept trekking and then I woke up.

*lolwtf?*
I was in my town in a neighborhood across the highway from my house. There were some kids there and we played some kind of virtual reality video game using the whole neighborhood area to play it. I don't remember a whole lot about it.


WILD UPDATE: Still no WILDs.  :Sad:

----------


## EVIL JOE

*7-6-07
200mg B6
Dirty Jobs*
Mike Rowe from the show Dirty Jobs on the Discovery Channel was doing his show with two other people. One was a man, and I think the other was a woman. Mike was talking to the man and he had a net. He said something about catching cats with the net. Mike Rowe said something like, "That's a fish?" and then there was an awkward silence. Then the guy moved his lips like he was saying, "Nooooooo" in slow motion. Then Mike Rowe moved his lips like he was saying, "Nooooooo" in slow motion. It was weird, but funny.

*Halloween
*Me and my dad were around some houses doing something. My brother might have been there too. We knocked on a door for some reason, and someone answered it and gave us candy. I thought that was weird because in the dream, Halloween was at least a day away. Then I noticed more people trick-or-treating so we just went with it and got more candy.

*Teh Wolfz
*This dream was in video game form kind of. The beginning was like me running through a jungle and there were villages and stuff. Then I wanted to find a new village because I've seen all those ones before, so I went down a path and had to cross some lava or something (this part was in overhead view and in crappy video game form like the old Zelda games). There was a wolf that attacked me or something. It was like the mega evil wolf king or something. I told my brother and he had a bottle of that store-bought cola and there was ice in the bottle. I thought that was odd. What was odder was that the bottle wasn't even cold, yet the ice wasn't melted.

No WILD yet. And now I have a job at Dominoes, so that might interfere with trying to lucid dream.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*7-7-07*

I remember trying to find somewhere to camp or something and there was some ruins of an old building behind what looked like a convenience store and I thought that would be a good place to camp.

Then there was another time when I was in an old house. Two of my friends were watching two different movies on two different TV's in two different rooms. I was watching the first movie with the first friend and then I went to the other room. Then I went to the bathroom. Then I think I went back to the second room and then maybe back to the first room.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*7-8-07
2mg Melatonin*
I was outside at someone's house. Then might have been having a party. There was also a dog.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*7-9-07
3mg Melatonin
Garden*
I was outside with my mom and one or two other people. It was next to my room out by some trees. We had a garden of plants. I tried transfering one plant to a different part. I broke the tip of the root off of it twice, but it still grew. This dream lasted for a while.


I had a lot of other dreams too, but I can't remember any of them. I really need to write stuff down more instead of just going back to sleep.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*7-10-07

Fred Meyer
*I was at the grocery store Fred Meyer. I knew I would be there for a while so I decided to buy a snack. I grabbed a big bag of Doritos and saw that the price was $8.99. That seemed a little expensive, but I decided to buy it anyways. I went to a single cashier counter thing. The cashier was surrounded by different snacks and boxes in the middle of the store. I gave him the bag of Doritos and I checked my pocket and realized I only had two dollars. He was kind of pissed so I took the bag back and was on my way to put it back when my dad woke me up.

It was a pretty vivid dream too. My dad woke me up at 10 something. Maybe I should wake myself up to WILD at 10:00 from now on.

----------


## The Cusp

Fred Meyer?  It couldn't be...   You wouldnt happen to know of a place called Chapeau, Quebec would you?  Used to be quite a popular bar there, Fred's, owned a Fred Meyer.

----------


## EVIL JOE

> Fred Meyer?  It couldn't be...   You wouldnt happen to know of a place called Chapeau, Quebec would you?  Used to be quite a popular bar there, Fred's, owned a Fred Meyer.



Over here Fred Meyer is a chain of grocery stores. It was originally owned by a man named Fred Meyer, but I think he died and someone else bought the company.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*7-11-07
3mg Melatonin
The Forest Part 1*
It was winter and I was up in the mountains with some friends. One of them dressed up in a big foot costume and told only me about it. He was going to scare everyone else. So we were trekking through the forest and then I think the guy showed up in the big foot costume. 

Then we were doing some kind of play out in the forest. There were a few characters in the play, but the only ones I remember are the two that I ended up playing. Which were a slutty chick with too much makeup and a big breasted chick. I remember wearing some kind of plastic shirt filled with water, like a water bed, but it was a shirt. I used that to make it look like I had big breasts. I don't remember much from the actual play. 

I remember we were walking back when someone saw something in the snow. It was small bones. They were most likely from a squirrel or something, but it still freaked us out.

We eventually got out of the forest and everybody was packing up to leave in a big RV like what rock stars use when they go on tour. I remember there was a maid and she gave me and my friend T. a bunch of dominoes to play with, but she called them something else. I didn't remember how to play.

*The Forest Part 2*
I dreamed this one at least an hour after the first one.

I think me, my friend T., and my friend A. were in the RV bus thing and we were thinking of what to do. Oh wait, there was someone else there too. Anyways, we decided to do something, but I forgot what they called it. Me, T., and A. went one way, and whoever the other person with us was went the opposite way. I think we kind of ditched him.

We were walking down a snowy road. T. and A. had snow pants on. I think I just had a T-shirt and jeans on. I was thinking that I should have brought a coat because it's cold out here, but it wasn't really cold. We took a turn somewhere and it started to get smokey. A. pointed to a car sticking out of the brush and told me that they got that one earlier. The car might have been where the smoke was coming from.

T. was walking way ahead of me and A. so we ran and caught back up to him. We got up to a trailer house. The lights were on inside. I still had no idea what we were actually doing. We walked across the front of the house and got to a car. T. was doing something to the car, but I don't know what. I went behind the house and then I think they followed me. Then I woke up.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*7-12-07
9mg Melatonin
100mg B6
Star Trek*
I didn't write this dream down right away, so all I really remember is John Luke Bicard singing about barbeques. I think it went something like this:
"Barbeque! Pork and beans,
Barbeque! Make some eggs."
I think it was supposed to be bloopers or something from Star Trek.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*7-14-07*

In one dream, me and some other people were going through a forest. We might have found an old house or a really fancy new house or something. I think it was made of wood.

Then in another dream, I was at my friend J's house picking out what kind of cereal I want for breakfast.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*7-16-07

Domino's*
I was working at Domino's. I came in from inside and I had a coat on. I hung the coat up in the laundry room and on my way there, I saw my friend B. I told him that I work there. There weren't many orders so most of the employees went into the laundry room door which led to a room that wasn't the laundry room. It was like a basement. We started talking about stuff and someone said that I have an evil guy living inside of me. They started telling the story of how it happened and it turned into a flashback. All I remember is one of the employees used to own the Domino's and I think he ate some chicken wings or something. Somebody went by with a scooter-type-thing and it went up a step. I asked someone else about it and they said it doesn't do too well on carpets. As she said that, I saw the girl on the scooter slow down for a second and then speed up really fast. It said Fred Meyer on the side of the scooter.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*7-26-07

Lulz Storm
*Carrie Byron (red-headed chick from Mythbusters) was watching a TV screen. What was on the TV screen was a street close to my house near the highway. It was flooded with about a foot and a half of water and there were rough waves. She seemed to be doing an experiment and could stop the flood at any time. Then I was in walking up the street towards the highway and everything was covered with snow. I knew that I had some kind of walkie talky on me somewhere so I asked which way (East, West, North, South) would be best to avoid the storm. Then I realized I didn't know which way was which in relation to East, West, etc., so I just picked a way and walked.

The dream lasted longer than that, but I forgot a few minor details.

*Shirt Vending Machine
*I was at Domino's and looked over at McDonalds, expecting to see more people there but there weren't. I went over there and before going through the door there was a small machine, like the kind that you get those stickers and temporary tattoos out of. I put in the recommended $5 or however much it was and looked closer to realize that it was actually selling shirts. I went through a lot of the shirts they had trying to decide which one I wanted. There were a lot of good ones with funny sayings on them (none of which I can remember) and I woke up (or maybe the dream changed) before I could pick one.

----------


## zobey

how is this "Sextastic?" :smiley:

----------


## EVIL JOE

Happy?  ::D:

----------


## EVIL JOE

*7-31-07

Dream 1
*I was walking around a neighborhood. I remember one big house that looked really creepy. It had a cemetery next to it and it had a big dog guarding the property.

*Dream 2
*I was at school. The first thing I remember was talking to three little girls about their band. The world was going to end because of a giant earthquake. I saw on a screen that they were trying to fix it by shooting missiles around the state of Washington. The school was called into an assembly. While everyone was going to the assembly, I went to my locker for some reason and I saw the three little girls again. They looked Asian and might have been triplets. I got to my locker and did something there. Then I came back. I passed through a little shop. They had some kind of scratch ticket thing that was free so I picked one up. Then I went into the assembly room which looked way different than normal. My friend J. saw me and I went and sat by him and some other friends.

The first missile hit Washington in the south-east corner. It was about 45 minutes until they were going to shoot the next missile so we had a break. I went back into the one room and scratched a bunch of scratch tickets. You have to get 6 matching ones in a row. I didn't win.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-1-07
200mg B6*

I remember someone finding out that I have a bag of weed with seeds in it, but the seeds were duds and couldn't grow into plants or something.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-2-07

Storm
*I was walking down the street with the song Come Sail Away by Styx playing in the background. There were train boxes with people on them. I then went back the way I came. Once I passed a certain point, Come Sail Away stopped playing and it was replaced by the sound of thunder. I was then at the ocean with T. The storm was still going on and we were standing in and out of the water which seemed very entertaining at the time. We had rubber shoes on. We then went inside the house next to us which was our house. We decided to gather up some things and walk to our actual house in real life so we could get some things.

Edit: Oh yeah. At one point, me and T were walking and we came up to some people. We were talking about something, then I sang a small part of the song Eye of the Tiger. One of the girls told me I was singing it wrong and then she sang it right, but her version might have been Holy Diver by Dio.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-3-07

Roll on Down the Highway
*My family and I went to visit a different family. I'm not sure if they were friends or relatives. I think they had a big house. There was an obnoxious little boy that lived there. At one point I think his mom was talking about him and said he's had his bike since he was little. Then there was a flashback of him as a toddler on a very small bike that might have been a tricycle. In the current dream time, he was around 10, I'd say, and had a full sized mountain bike. So his bike grew as he did.

Then I saw things from his perspective. He was outside his house on his bike. He rode past a creek and rode over some logs which I thought was pretty cool. I think he kept riding for a while.

Then I started to know a few more things. He apparently had some kind of super power that makes him really good on his bike. He got his power from a gas station not too far from his house. I then got on his bike (I think I was still him) and started riding towards the highway. I don't know when, but at some point I was riding a skateboard instead of a bike, but didn't notice the change. Then my (not his) dad drove up in the pickup he has. He was going as fast as me, which wasn't very fast. He started talking to me. I knew he was going to try to talk me out of going to the gas station.

I started going faster after realizing that me and my dad were holding up traffic. My dad kept up with me. At this point I might have been the real me, but still at the same time kind of the kid. Anyways, my dad was talking to me through his truck window. He was trying to talk me out of it without it seeming like he was. He was trying to trick me. I had a feeling that for some reason he feared me. It might of been because what I was planning to do was to go to that magical gas station and give myself all the super powers I could ever want, which would make me extremely powerful. I remember my dad saying something about the freeway coming up and saying that once I get on the freeway, he can't stop himself from accidentally running me over. I kept going anyways and that's about where it ended.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-4-07

Marawhanaz
*I was in my bathroom and I had some marijuana. I felt like I didn't have that much, maybe not even enough for a bowl. Then I looked down and saw that I had a lot more than I thought. I then went outside and smoked it. The dream felt like it lasted a while (maybe a half hour) but it was only like seven minutes in real life.

*Untitled
*I was at my friend J's house. His house was different than it looks in real life. There was a girl there. She was trying to make me less shy so she told me to go get a beer. I was planning on doing it, but never did. Then I knew that the dream was actually a monster movie. There was some kind of monster but I never really saw it chasing us. It was also the third movie in the series.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-5-07
100mg B6*

I don't remember anything from my dreams, but when I was online someone mentioned something about eating glass shards and it gave me a deja vu feeling like I dreamed about having glass shards in my mouth.

It's weird. Nowadays, whenever I take B6, I can't really remember my dreams. I guess I won't take any tonight.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-6-07*

I forgot to write these down sooner, so a few of the details are lost forever in the labyrinth that is my memory.

I remember being in a house. It was owned by two stoner guys. I don't remember much more of that part of the dream.

I was in my mom's SUV with my mom. We went by some people walking. I guess I knew them. I talked to them (especially the girl that was there). A lot of other stuff happened and it was a pretty vivid dream, but I can't remember it because I waited until now to write it down.  :Sad:

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-16-07
100mg B6

*In one dream, I was in what looked like New York. It was night. It was kind of like the New New York from that one recent episode of Dr. Who. I don't remember a whole lot. At one point there was a tsunami. I think it was from a bunch of water rushing out of the top of a building. It ended with me near/on that building.

In another dream, it was like a video game. I was on a pirate ship. My health bar was low. I jumped in the water, and when I came back up, my health was restored. I then walked on the desert and saw something falling from the sky. I purposely stood under it to see if it would hurt me when it fell. It did, but not enough to kill me. It was a giant stone tablet with writing on it. I read some of it, then the screen changed and I was looking straight at it. There was something about a necklace, nazis, and before I left, there was a cutscene that talked about Eulyssius (sp?). I think he was a bad guy. I left the dream because somebody commented on me being on the computer for a while and my mom kicked me off. I then clicked the picture of the necklace, the cutscene started, I pressed the "skip" button, and the screen went red. Then I woke up.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-17-07
200mg B6*

Yesterday I was working at Domino's and I found a whole green olive in with the chopped black olives and it had a pimento in it. This morning I had a dream involving a green olive with a pimento inside it.

Then there was another dream. My friend D and one of his friends that doesn't exist in RL came over to my house. My parents gave them both a beer. Then my mom's friend B called us outside to help her move a bucket/tank/thing full of gasoline. That somehow ended with D's friend getting a gasoline enema.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-18-07*

I was in a grocery store not far from my house in real life. There was some kind of science fair going on. My project was my dog chained to a cashier counter thing and I had Rush playing. I had it rigged so that when the song stops (or something like that) my dog would projectile vomit all over the place. The song started skipping and my dog vomited. The teacher wasn't real happy about it. Then I made a House (the show) joke. My friend J asked me if that was someone in the corner (I think the someone might have been the Kramer guy from Seinfeld). I said no because I had no idea what he meant. I went over to my dog and saw that he was now tied to a shopping cart along with Kramer. I think some other, less-interesting things happened in the store, but I don't remember them. Then I was leaving and I guess I was getting a ride with a girl and her mom. I told them I'd wait by their car so I went outside. The parking lot was a lot bigger than the one in real life. I then realized that I didn't know what their car looked like. I kept walking and saw one car shaped like a giant boot. Then I woke up.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-22-07*

I went to school and the gym was huge. It was a lot cooler looking. I read something under a plaque. I don't remember what it said, but I remember it was something good/nice. Then I think there was something about being up near the ceiling and going down and talking to a cashier woman.

Then I was in some other big building with some other people. We were there to be in a movie. It was just us actors, no other crew. The room was filled with junk, like it was a workshop, and there was a water-filled hole in the floor. The room was creepy. At one point, I thing I was the only one there. The lights went off or flickered and I almost fell into the hole (I might have used my flashlight in my pocket). Then I remember a line of people outside the building.

*A day or two later*

I had a dream that I was in a cabin-like house that was supposed to be my house. My friend J was there and he wanted to do LSD in the form of small pills. I took two and he took one. It was around 4:00 AM and I knew my mom would be home at 5:00. The LSD didn't really do much for me. It wasn't even as intense as a marijuana high. Anyways, my mom came home and caught me and J.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-28-07*

I was at the hotel I stayed at. I was outside at the pool. The jacuzzi was still out of order. There were girls (I think they were naked) in the pool. I took off my shorts, exposing my erect meat-walrus. Then I got in the pool. Don't remember much more.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*8-30-07*

I was watching a commercial that one of my uncles made on TV. It showed him near a kind of pathway near his house. Then it showed him and my other uncle as babies and they looked a lot like they do now. Then I was there at his property and we went into the path which was a straight path that was about 50 ft long. My uncle made small talk with the neighbors. I said something to him and called him Uncle... but I couldn't remember which of the two uncles he was so I just mumbled something. Then he told me to look at his neighbor's property. A green dog walked by and he made the background behind the dog all green so you couldn't see the dog. He told me one of his neighbor's kids was working on it. He said that the kid thought that since you can do it with a green screen, why not other colours. That didn't make a whole lot of sense, but whatever. Then he told me he was helping the kid with his project. Then we were in New York city. He asked a bunch of random people if they could find something out of the ordinary. None of them could. Then we went next to a dark green light post. It was actually a woman painted green to camouflage her. It might have been for a movie or something.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*9-1-07*

I was outside near houses that I didn't recognize. There was a red van in someone's driveway. My friend T and his family were in the van. I think they were living in it. My mom and brother were there with me. My brother noticed something about their license plate. They had some cool things in the van. None of which I remember specifically. Then I think we went to an outdoor thrift store or something. My friend C. from school was there looking at a TV or something.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*9-3-07
3mg Melatonin*
Me and my family were somewhere. My parents wanted to stop somewhere so me and my brother kept going on bikes. For some reason I pull my pants down to my ankles. We were riding along looking at the scenery when a woman in a black leather jacket on a motorcycle road next to use. She went next to my brother and was talking to him. We stopped to look at a certain mountain. It was a big, cool mountain. When I first looked at it, it almost looked like there were big, green flowers in the mountain, but it was just the way the trees were. It was just an optical illusion. I noticed that the woman (who wasn't bad looking) was still talking to my brother. I wondered why she wasn't talking to me. I remembered that my pants were still down. That might have been the reason. So I pulled them up and sat down away from them. I remember her saying that her power cell ran out when she entered our atmosphere and she was coming to this mountain because it was emanating vibrations or something. We thought she was kidding. Then she got on her motorcycle and it changed. The two tires got really big and became parallel to each other. Then it hovered in the air.

Then the dream shifted. I was getting out of the IGA and I guess I won a Hummer. It was black. I didn't know how to drive stick, so I had no idea how I would get home. Next thing I knew, I was driving the Hummer around the parking lot. I knew that they ate up a lot of gas and was thinking about selling it to get a better car. I had no idea where I was driving, but my dream self knew that he was driving to where my parent's parked in the parking lot. My dream self was a pretty good driver. I got there and saw my parents and brother on a sidewalk getting their picture taken with some other people, maybe tourists.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*9-10-07*

I woke up really thirsty, but I couldn't leave my room so I went back to bed. I had a dream about going into my bathroom and getting glasses of water. They really quenched my thirst. Then I woke up for real and got some real water. There were a few other small dreams too.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*9-11-07*

I was talking to someone about South Park saying how it seems to be getting worse and they're making episodes about every little event that happens.

Then I was in some fancy restaurant. T was sitting next to me. Across the table from me was S and across from T was K (soccer player). They were talking to me and one said that two of their friends who are twin sisters (who don't exist in RL) got naked and showered together. I said that's hot and they giggled. S said she has a boyfriend or is engaged or something like that. So I gave up on S and set my sights on the other girl.

*9-13-07*

Something about a roller coaster or that roller coaster game in arcades where you sit down, watch the screen, and the seats actually move like a roller coaster.

Then there was some wooden building like a club house or tree house or something, but maybe not. There were some other people and me. I don't remember much. Two of the other people were spies (and I think I was working with them). One of the people were against them (she reminded me of the evil Russian/German chick from Zoolander). She took a makeup kit from the female spy and lifted the actual makeup part out of the case revealing nothing under it. She made a big deal out of it as if there was some secret spy gadget in the case and I think the female spy believed her.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*A few days ago*
I was outside walking on a path. On one side of the path, there was a thin layer of fog that I couldn't see through. While walking on the path I saw about seven or so rattle snakes. None of them used their rattles. Some of them lept at me out of the fog. I might have seen some rattle snakes in a different part of the dream too. I think I told my mom about seeing rattle snakes in the dream.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*9-22-07*

I was a cop. I think I was older than I am now. I was visiting my parents and T. I was in my uniform, but I didn't have my cop car with me. Then I somehow knew that there was some crime being committed somewhere so I had T drive my mom's SUV and I told him that he was the getaway driver. We drove up to a house where Gary Busey (I think) was shooting off military guns. He shot at me when I got out of the car so I jumped back in and we drove away. I turned on the sirens and we did a U-turn. I guess he didn't like the sirens. As the dream drew to a close, I felt confident that we would now be able to stop him.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*9-24-07*
*2 Tablespoons of cold medicine*

There was some kind of race. We were all at the finish line. We were in a neighborhood. Then it was kind of like a video game. It was birds-eye view like Habbo Hotel or those Pokemon games. I went over to a house and into some kind of cobra tank pit thing. I think people were talking about a cobra earlier. To get there I climbed over a part of a house by pressing Shift and one of the direction keys. The cobra didn't hurt me so I left. I dropped some Easter eggs on the ground near the finish line. We were all kind of hanging out at the finish line while time ran down. Then when time was getting close, we all went behind the finish line and blocked it so one person couldn't get in. I accidentally walked in front of the finish line, but people moved so I could get back over.

Then I was feeling like Rush had something to do with something and the dream shifted. Tom Sawyer by Rush was playing and there was like a paper bag with writing on it. It was a story or something and the camera (what I was seeing) went into the bag. I went into a cave on the side of a cliff. There was a bed in the cave. I lifted the matress and there was an old lady and some kind of fox creature like that yellow fox digimon thing. Anyways, there was some other things in the bed like a table and stuff. It was like there was a room inside the bed. I gave them a book to read, but they didn't have any light to read it. Then I was at a police station telling them about the old lady and fox thing stuck under that bed. I went to my house to get a picture of them to prove it to the police. The bed was now at my house (which wasn't my real house in real life). I didn't have a camera or something. Then when I was talking to my mom, the bed broke. I went to look at it. The matress was like totally gone so I covered them up with a blanket so my mom wouldn't see them. Oh yeah, also the old lady was now an old man but I didn't notice.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*10-7-07*

I was in some kind of underground cave building or something. There was an ice skating rink. I couldn't stand on it very well with shoes on, so I put on ice skating shoes. There were a few other people. They might have been bad guys. I remember that if I put my head under the water (ice?) I could hear music. I don't remember what song it was, but it was a kind of southern sounding song. Maybe CCR.

I bought Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming yesterday for $7. I don't know if I'll ever read it, though.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*12-10-07*

I went back to the 70's. I was in a house and was talking to a 70's-er about life. He said something about Jimi Hendrix performing in '59 or something. I talked to him about the future without actually telling him that I'm from the future. I said something about computers.

Then I was in some store. There were pinball/arcade machines. PacMan was on one of them (well it was kind of PacMan). I kind of sort of barely realized it was a dream and sang Come Sail Away by Styx as I walked around. Then I went into the bathroom. There was a hole in the wall that led to a peephole to the girl's bathroom. There was a girl in there going #2 and touching her chest. It was odd.

----------


## The Cusp

> *12-10-07*
> There was a hole in the wall that led to a peephole to the girl's bathroom. There was a girl in there going #2 and touching her chest. It was odd.



Oddly funny!

----------


## EVIL JOE

*10-18-07*
I was in my school. It was night and I think I lived their with my family. I was on a computer and I was in a room that had windows showing the grocery store next to the building. I knew my friends J and D were coming over soon so I was finishing whatever I was doing on the computer. Then I think I saw their car out the window and some other stuff might have happened.

Then there was a dream about a black woman carrying a bowl of fried shrimp to someone. I think it was a music video for the nonexistant remake of Working for MCA by Lynyrd Skynyrd. Then there was a woman having sex with a guy in a car near a lake or something like that.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*11-21-07*

Dr. House murdered a bunch of people in a room

*A few weeks ago*

It was some video game like those old pokemon games on the Gameboy. I got to some farm and my cat was evil.

*Some time before that*

There was a party in my science class. I used the bathroom. Then I was thinking about going to Domino's, but I didn't. In the class room, we were watching some porn. The class room looked different. Then I was in a store like Wal-Mart. Something about a hair clamp. I went to my car, but it was someone else's car and I had silly putty in my pocket.

I don't remember some parts of that dream. I used a tape recorder to record it the day I had the dream, but I haven't written it down on here until now.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*11-23-07
200 mg B6*
I was in a store like Lowe's or Home Depot. I think I was working there. My boss was my science teacher from the above dream. He was having me work later than usual and I remember 6 was an important number. Like I was getting off work at 6:00. I remember there was a guy selling two boats. One was plain white, the other was more of a wood colour. They were small boats and I think they were inside a bigger boat in an aisle in Lowe's. The white boat was a lot less than the other boat, but I don't think I had any money so I couldn't buy it.

After I got off work I drove past the grocery store on my way to the amusement park and I got to an old, ugly-looking theatre. The sign said, "NOW HIRING" under the current movie's that were playing. I went in and was stopped by a woman who said that they were closed. I thought that was odd. I told her I wanted a job and she showed me around. I asked her how old you have to be to work there and she said something like she was 18 when she joined. She worked on costumes at the time, but it wasn't until later that she found out she had to be like 21 to work with the costumes. There were other people around working. We jumped down to a lower level and I saw my friend J. He said he was trying to get a job too. Then the woman started walking and she was talking to someone else working there. Then she climbed into a small hole in the wall and crawled through the tunnel along with her coworker. I saw my friend C. who was also trying to get a job. I climbed down to get into the small tunnel and couldn't move much so I decided I'd just meet back up with her on the opening of the tunnel.

I ran through the building and saw someone I know, but I don't remember who it was. And then I got to the exit of the small tunnel. From the outside, it looked like the tunnel went through several semi-truck box things. There was a crowd of people trying to get the job at the movie theatre. The woman came out of the tunnel and told us we're all hired, but then we didn't know what to do because she didn't tell us anything.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*11-25-07
200mg B6*
All I remember is looking in a mirror. I was an old man with grey hair and a moustache. Something happened and I looked like Hitler. My hair wasn't right, so I fixed that up and then I really looked like Hitler. I might have talked to T. while I was in Hitler mode. It was interesting.

I hope my subconscious mind doesn't think I'm turning into Hitler.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*6-16-08*

I was in a city like New York and the dream was focusing on one main area. T and someone else were planning to flood the area. I also remember walking down some spiral walkway thing to meet up with a group of people for some reason. I knew they wouldn't hurt me, but I was still a bit skeptical. Then there was another part of the dream where I was in a room and I found a package of bubble gum (the kind that comes in pink cubes). There was one piece of gum left and the expiration date said something like, "Goes bad in 2008 (4 months)". I don't know what the four months meant. I chewed the gum anyways.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*6-22-08
200 mg B6*
I needed to go somewhere for some reason (I think maybe a convenience store), so I got on my bike (in real life I would have just driven) and started riding really really fast and wasn't even tired. I passed someone else on a bike and took a left on my street. I road in traffic and got a lot of air off a hill. I stopped because there was a rapper talking about his new movie playing just up the road and he held three tickets in his hand. I wanted to get to the convenience store before traffic started picking up.

Then I was on my way back home and I saw a fire at the end of my road and there was one in the yard too. I talked to my dad about it and he said something about ordering something that he could never have as a child.

----------


## EVIL JOE

I was visiting someplace. It was kind of a big city sort of. I saw my friend Darren a couple times passing by on the sidewalk. Someone who seemed like an FBI agent came up to me and told me that someone who was protecting me is no longer protecting me. Later, it was night and I was around a beach area with a bunch of other people. I was just walking around and I heard someone in a car say something like, "Man, check out this dolphin I found!" and then I heard, "Dude! I found one too!" and then there was screaming like the dolphins were attacking them. I was now trying to get home and the city seemed more Japanese. I decided to take an alternate route so that I wouldn't be attacked by someone. I found a boardwalk like the one on GTA IV and followed that to the end. The end led to a small room in a building. I didn't see any way to get out of the room. I thought that maybe there's a hidden passage so I moved a piece of wall and went in. It was pitch black. I couldn't see anything, but I kept crawling. I ended up back in the same room except under a desk with a computer on it. I then saw that there was an exit. I went through the door and up some stairs. There was a lot of stairs, but I found the right one to go up. I was outside now, near a busy road. I saw people across the road trying to cross it and when the coast was clear, one of them sat down and said something like, "Well I guess we'll just give up and wait here then!" I eventually crossed the street and saw some people. They were afraid of me because I was apparently blowing up all around the city. At this point I was a bear. This bear to be specific: http://oculosis.com/maraby/tmp/pedobear.png
So I figured that stuffed animal bears were blowing up. I got back home and the dream now had a Shin Chan type feel to it. Shin's mom (who was supposed to be my mom) was yelling about something. I don't remember how, but the dream was resolved.

----------


## EVIL JOE

*9-4-08
*(I just got home from school and decided to take a nap)
I was in the room of one of my friends' old house. I knew it was a dream. I felt fairly conscious. I was calm and didn't get overly excited. I felt like I had control and could do what I wanted. I decided to see what's on TV (I wasn't totally conscious, or else I would have done something else like explore the surrounding area). As soon as I decided that, I had a remote in my hand. It wasn't a real remote, though, it was one that I have that can turn on/off any TV and change channels and such. I thought that would have to do. I think my friend was in the room too. I flipped through channels, but I don't remember what was on them. Then I lost lucidity.

Though I wasn't as conscious as I am in the waking world, I do believe I was lucid. Hopefully there will be more to come.

----------

